# Vintage WRUW April 2015



## anzac1957

Already late afternoon 1st of April here in New Zealand.. starting the ball rolling with my 1918 trench watch on custom made strap..










Cheers


----------



## WatchFred

1945 Breitling Premier


----------



## Tomcat1960

This is what pilots' chronographs looked like in the Golden Age of flight:



























Chronomètre Urra Chronograph, frühes Hahn-Kaliber aus Landeron (ca. 1925)

I take it this watch once was delivered with black or blued hands, for better readability. The gilt hands it carries today look lighter, more playful ... and give this watch a personal note. This is why I leave them as they are ;-)

Looks good with today's business attire, too:










;-)

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## cjperry

Army issued april.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Tomcat1960 said:


> This is what pilots' chronographs looked like in the Golden Age of flight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chronomètre Urra Chronograph, frühes Hahn-Kaliber aus Landeron (ca. 1925)
> 
> I take it this watch once was delivered with black or blued hands, for better readability. The gilt hands it carries today look lighter, more playful ... and give this watch a personal note. This is why I leave them as they are ;-)
> 
> Looks good with today's business attire, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Best regards,
> Tomcat


Reall nice Tomcat !!!! SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Following our Kiwi friends who typically start the WRUW threads - also with a Trench Watch - as I finally got a new open ended watch band on my 1917 'Flags' of WW1 watch after getting it serviced - it's been in my watch drawer with a simple NATO that didn't work well so now I can wear it!! Best Scott

PS - still haven't been able to research back in time the inscription...


















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinataba

A lot of sun


----------



## rainbowfix

It's Grand Seiko time...  ...


----------



## vandervenus

vinataba said:


> A lot of sun
> View attachment 3504130


Always a pleasure to see Titoni watches on this forum  Their dials are so funky!


----------



## vandervenus

Wearing my Enicar Memostar alarm watch today. It's got the Lemania movement inside. Big size, but very comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## german

Retro =)
N. Robert in new trench-style case


----------



## sixtysix

1979 Timex Automatic Day Date. Champagne dial, just like new. New Year...old watches!


----------



## sempervivens

For three weeks, I wore this 1968 Omega Speedmaster (ref 145.022).










Thoroughly enjoyed it. Keeps excellent time too (- 1 sec per day).


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes




----------



## busmatt

Continuing the trench theme









Omega c: 1918

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Renoldi

Seiko sq 80's


----------



## howards4th

Well guys I'm sorry to say that I'm done with vintage watches!
All the winding everyday







and setting 







and battery changing 







and sending them off to be serviced and worrying if it's going to be done correctly :-s







the chrono that will never runo|







Yup I have had it! Time to sell. 
Keep and eye out on the "For Sale Forum"
Time to get one of these babiesb-)







Hello Apple Watch:-!







APRIL FOOLS!!! :-d:-d

I hope everyone has a fun day today!

Kind and Fun Regards,
Chris


----------



## rainbowfix

vandervenus said:


> Wearing my Enicar Memostar alarm watch today. It's got the Lemania movement inside. Big size, but very comfortable on the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 3504386


Very nice piece!


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> Well guys I'm sorry to say that I'm done with vintage watches!
> All the winding everyday
> View attachment 3506322
> 
> and setting
> View attachment 3506330
> 
> and battery changing
> View attachment 3506346
> 
> and sending them off to be serviced and worrying if it's going to be done correctly :-s
> View attachment 3506370
> 
> the chrono that will never runo|
> View attachment 3506386
> 
> Yup I have had it! Time to sell.
> Keep and eye out on the "For Sale Forum"
> Time to get one of these babiesb-)
> View attachment 3506402
> 
> Hello Apple Watch:-!
> View attachment 3506410
> 
> APRIL FOOLS!!! :-d:-d
> 
> I hope everyone has a fun day today!
> 
> Kind and Fun Regards,
> Chris


Now that is funny, Chris!


----------



## JP71624




----------



## Restomod

My first and only vintage.... For now.


----------



## Bogartrules

Not real old but a goodie









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Starting April off with the giant Louis Rossel ref 2324, late version.

P1014313 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P1014309 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## James A

Pin lever pleasure for me today 



Regards,


----------



## Tomcat1960

howards4th said:


> Well guys I'm sorry to say that I'm done with vintage watches!
> All the winding everyday(...)
> the chrono that will never runo|
> View attachment 3506386
> 
> Yup I have had it! Time to sell.
> Keep and eye out on the "For Sale Forum"
> Time to get one of these babiesb-)
> View attachment 3506402
> 
> Hello Apple Watch:-!
> View attachment 3506410
> 
> APRIL FOOLS!!! :-d:-d
> 
> I hope everyone has a fun day today!
> 
> Kind and Fun Regards,
> Chris


Dammit Chris, I was already typing a request for a quote for that Wyler Chronograph ... thou shalt not kid me over watches ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## rainbowfix

A huge one on my puny wrist.... Breitling co-pilot..with yatching bezel ...


----------



## howards4th

JP71624: Thanks Jared, I knew I could count on you for a laugh. :-d Nice Bulova you're wearing today, very sharp!b-)

Tomcat: Sorry Andreas, I just couldn't resist. Yes throwing in the frustration with the Wyler Chrono was genius but a bit mean. I figured most of you would of known by the time I said "Apple Watch" that something wasn't right.;-)


Vintage forever! No computer on my wrist. :-!

Kind Regards,
Chris


----------



## Bodyblue




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## sixtysix

18Kt Rose Gold Omega handwinder, 17 Jewel Cal. 601 adjusted 2 pos, circa 1970. This is the last one for now, 90 different vintage watches, to start the year, is enough :-d. New Year....old watches!!


----------



## okidoc01

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## brawijaya80

Please i want to join... i love vintages

Three days ago until now...


----------



## anzac1957

Roamer 523 Searock..



Cheers


----------



## demonfinder

Following Anzac`s lead with another Searock Automatic..








and am I too late for an April 1st submission?
Vintage but in the spirit of modern dinner plate watches...








Have a good day folks,
Demonfinder


----------



## Tomcat1960

Sdasurrey said:


> Reall nice Tomcat !!!! SDA


Thank you, Scott, and all of you who overwhelmed me with likes. The old girl Urra and I really appreciate that ;-)

Today I'm following up with the beautiful progenitor of the venerable Landeron dual-pusher column-wheel chronographs.




































Telda Chronograph, very early dual-pusher chronograph movement (ca. 1935)

The movement inside this Art Déco-queen ...










... must have been one of the very first ones manufactured by Hahn's Landeron factory after he acquired a license to produce Breitling's dual-pusher chronograph in the early 1930s.

'Les Fils de Armand Nicolet / Fabrique des Montres Telda SARL' tailored a most beautiful outfit for this movement, graceful and opulent, fitting a time when delicacy was deemed a sign of being civilized ;-)










An educated guess would date this watch into the midst of that decade, sometime between 1933 and 1937.










Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ demonfinder: the wooden bezel on that Smiths is truly an eye catcher. Looks like it comes from Great Britain's 'austerity' period in the 1940s when metal shortages halted production of metal bezels for watches. (They needed the metal ones in aircraft, you know?);-)Best,Tomcat


----------



## demonfinder

@Tomcat..that`s no wood and metal- there was a war on ! :0)
That`s genuine Bakelite !


----------



## 93EXCivic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apollonaught

Recently revitalized,1950`s Gama watch,running the ETA 1080...







@Tomcat-Love the telda chrono:-!


----------



## Sdasurrey

Pierce 40s Chrono today for 'hanging' in the village - trying a new solid Nato which I like ! Cheers - Happy Easter ! Scott 









Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redcow

What I call my "poor man's Omega"! One day I'll get better end pieces for the bracelet, or maybe not...


----------



## howards4th

Tomcat: Andreas, WOW! Nice Telda, Love it. |>|>

Sdasurrey: Scott, you know that Pierce is my favorite of yours!  Always cool to see it! Looking good!!!!!|>|>

For me today: Enjoying a Nice Helbors.








Happy Thursday into Friday for those of you across the pond. :-!

Chris


----------



## Paleotime

You 'guys' and your chronos are killing me...Someday...

@Tomcat - That Telda is ridiculous (in a good way). I drool every time it gets shown...

@Scott - Oh...The Pierce Up/Down...Classic.

For today I am wearing one that y'all haven't seen in awhile...My hinge-lug Elgin Deluxe...c. 1941


----------



## Accutronredux

MO Accutron '503', 14kt. white gold, caliber 214


----------



## sherwoodschwartz




----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## anzac1957

Wearing this one in memory of the elderly friend who gave it to me..



Cheers


----------



## Space Noodle

New to me Hamilton Electronic Everest 702009-4


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Man do you guy's have some awesome pieces :-!

I started out with very clearly defined, self imposed parameters and set goals. Then I come on here (several times a day :roll and see what you guys are posting and I am off on another search tangent.

A few days ago I started the day aiming for another vintage Certina I'd been stalking, by lunchtime I'd decided that a newer SKX007 would probably be a better fit to round off my collection and then that night I ended up pushing the button on another classic 70's Seiko :-s

Do I have a problem???


----------



## doggbiter

I just received this today from Spencer K. and sized it. Very happy.








Seiko 6138-0011 Yachtman


----------



## James A

Fug Moi said:


> Man do you guy's have some awesome pieces :-!
> 
> I started out with very clearly defined, self imposed parameters and set goals. Then I come on here (several times a day :roll and see what you guys are posting and I am off on another search tangent.
> 
> A few days ago I started the day aiming for another vintage Certina I'd been stalking, by lunchtime I'd decided that a newer SKX007 would probably be a better fit to round off my collection and then that night I ended up pushing the button on another classic 70's Seiko :-s
> 
> Do I have a problem???


Admitting you have a problem is the first step. (Some say the hardest)

Step 2 is acceptance.

Step 3 is finding that next watch.









Regards,


----------



## rainbowfix

Sherpa ultradive... this one sits real nicely on the wrist


----------



## oinkitt




----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey

Fug Moi said:


> Man do you guy's have some awesome pieces :-!
> 
> I started out with very clearly defined, self imposed parameters and set goals. Then I come on here (several times a day :roll and see what you guys are posting and I am off on another search tangent.
> 
> A few days ago I started the day aiming for another vintage Certina I'd been stalking, by lunchtime I'd decided that a newer SKX007 would probably be a better fit to round off my collection and then that night I ended up pushing the button on another classic 70's Seiko :-s
> 
> Do I have a problem???


FM - Welcome to the club !!! Buy a vintage watch - enjoy ! Repeat ! Repeat ! Enjoy ! Repeat ! Enjoy squared ! Enjoy ! Cheers ! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Can't make up my mind if I like the style of this watch or not...



Cheers


----------



## N1cky

Goin' vintage on the field. 
I wish you all a good day!


----------



## ghwatch

Waltham


----------



## anzac1957

Switched to the Citizen Cosmotron Electronic..



Cheers


----------



## busmatt

Probably the best freebie I've ever had









Smiths Astral Antimagnetic

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Helioshiye

today


----------



## Tomcat1960

First, thank you all for another deluge of 'likes' over the Telda chronograph. The old girl was very touched when I told her about it ;-)



demonfinder said:


> @Tomcat..that`s no wood and metal- there was a war on ! :0)
> That`s genuine Bakelite !


Oooh ... it must weigh half a centerweight then. Good for your muscular build-up training, right? ;-)

@ sdasurrey: that Pierce is a classic in its own right |> Still, I believe it looks better on 'vintage leather'.



howards4th said:


> Tomcat: Andreas, WOW! Nice Telda, Love it.


Thanks a lot, Chris! (I return my compliment - that Helbros is a striker, each time I see it ;-))



Paleotime said:


> @Tomcat - That Telda is ridiculous (in a good way). I drool every time it gets shown...


Thank you, too! That Elgin's case is the most unusual I've ever seen from them, and so are the lugs. I take it they're articulated?

@ Accutronredux: mindboggling! Where has this beauty hidden the crown?

@ doggbiter: wow - what a beauty! And in such great shape! Congratulations!

@ Helioshiye: well, that's a great-looking watch. What's inside? Valjoux 7753 or so?

* * *​
Good Friday's watch: another column-wheeler, this time from Seiko's roboterized Suwa plant:



























Seiko Chronograph, ref. 6139-8002, cal. 6139A

"Roboterized"? Yes, pretty much so. As we all know, the _actual_ victor of the race for the first automatic chronograph was Seiko's 6139 movement. While it is true that Zenith presented their "El Primero" in January 1969, and while it is equally true that the Chronomatic Consortium presented the first Breitling/Buren-Hamilton/Heuer watches with their new cal. 11 in March, they both did so with some one-hundred hand-built calibres which went on sale to very selected retailers which, in turn, sold them to even more selected customers (if they were sold at all - most of them stayed with the retailers as demo pieces). At the same time, the almost completely automated new production line at Suwa put out thousands of watches per day and crated the first ones to be sent to Japanese retailers by end of March ... in time for Japans cherry blossom celebrations. In May Asia and the USA received the first 6139 chronographs, with the first watches arriving in Europe in August 1969. At about this time production of both Zenith's El Primero and Chronomatic Group's cal. 11 began to take off against a huge backlog of orders.










They existed in various dial colors - I like this one best because of the "mystery" effect of the hour and minute hands, created by the black (dial-like) color at their roots, ...










... and because of the blood-red seconds hand. The case shape is the best one anyway.










Mine was built in May 1971.










At that time this reference had been built on the automated production line for quite a while (I found one on the web from January 1971). I think it looks good for a 44 year old watch, no? ;-)










Best regards,

Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

Switched vintage watches already 3 times, Eberhard for church, Cauny afternoon at home and now 1934 Longines gold tonneau for Easter dinner because my Son is off tomorrow for a week - cheers to all ! SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dandsoo

Tissot Seastar cal 2030


----------



## Bidle

Today a vintage watch to check if it is working flawless,... should as the movement had a big service:


Universal Geneve Tri-Compax 1945 steel 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Universal Geneve Tri-Compax 1945 steel 02 by Bidle, on Flickr

Have a nice day all!!


----------



## DC guy

Finally found the right color strap for this baby... It only took seven tries! Then I had to order springbars and a deployant. This is a watch I bought over 30 days ago and I'm only now able to fully enjoy it. Talk about delayed gratification!


----------



## pilotswatch

oinkitt said:


>


I just could't press the "like" button, I had to say "Wow!" You have a great rare Longines watch.


----------



## GUTuna

Zenith recently back from service


----------



## rainbowfix

Some 70's colour... enjoy the holidays everyone!!


----------



## DC guy

Zomg wowowow that is stunning!



Bidle said:


> Today a vintage watch to check if it is working flawless,... should as the movement had a big service:
> 
> 
> Universal Geneve Tri-Compax 1945 steel 01 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Universal Geneve Tri-Compax 1945 steel 02 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Have a nice day all!!


----------



## anzac1957

In the pocket. .



On the wrist...



Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey

rainbowfix said:


> Some 70's colour... enjoy the holidays everyone!!


'Fix' - really nice ! I don't own an Enicar vintage watch but recently have started to look at them more and more partly because of the threads and posts here - so thanks for continuing to 'influence me' toward these very nice watches ! Cheers, Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Going with another of my favourite watches









"C" shape Connie, one of Gerald Genta's best designs and the basic influence for the new Omega Globemaster, just proves great design is timeless 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## rainbowfix

Sdasurrey said:


> 'Fix' - really nice ! I don't own an Enicar vintage watch but recently have started to look at them more and more partly because of the threads and posts here - so thanks for continuing to 'influence me' toward these very nice watches ! Cheers, Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope it's good influence... and absolutely happy to share.. .. ' The Joy of Collecting Vintage Enicar Watches' is a great thread ..


----------



## vandervenus

Sdasurray, just a quick warning: collecting vintage Enicar watches, especially the Sherpa and Ocean Pearl models, is very addictive. You will lose your mind, your wife and your savings.


----------



## oinkitt

pilotswatch said:


> I just could't press the "like" button, I had to say "Wow!" You have a great rare Longines watch.


Not that rare.....

This one is rarer!!!


----------



## Sdasurrey

vandervenus said:


> Sdasurray, just a quick warning: collecting vintage Enicar watches, especially the Sherpa and Ocean Pearl models, is very addictive. You will lose your mind, your wife and your savings.


Vandervenus - CAN'T be ANY more addictive that the last 18 months when I went from previously copping zero vintage watches in my lifetime to buying 35-40 ! I have been living in three core vintage niches, trench, Art Deco and 30s-50s chronos. Appreciate the advice but these Enicars I'm seeing are nice and allow me to move outside my current niches - btw, I already lost the savings and the Wife so losing my mind is subjective and I can hold out for a definitive judgement longer there ! Cheers ! Just kidding on the Wife ! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandervenus

Sdasurrey said:


> Vandervenus - CAN'T be ANY more addictive that the last 18 months when I went from previously copping zero vintage watches in my lifetime to buying 35-40 ! I have been living in three core vintage niches, trench, Art Deco and 30s-50s chronos. Appreciate the advice but these Enicars I'm seeing are nice and allow me to move outside my current niches - btw, I already lost the savings and the Wife so losing my mind is subjective and I can hold out for a definitive judgement longer there ! Cheers ! Just kidding on the Wife ! Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, cheers mate! Enjoy the watches and the weekend.


----------



## Emre

Looks like April is a good month for all. A lot of eye candies.Congrats all for your new old watches.

This year I am focusing on servicing the whole herd.My Airman came back from service yesterday. Happy to tick since 1956.

The map and borders back then are reflected to the manual, so the papers itself are historical with Belgian Congo and Indochina 

The hacking pin at 24 o'clock,of course it works.Light radium burn on dial is very attractive:


----------



## jackruff

Best regards,

Tomcat[/QUOTE]

Snap Tomcat.....


----------



## cjperry

Happy easter!


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ jackruff: great minds indeed think alike ;-) Funny that Seiko issued that watch with red AND orange hands, and that the two of us shared the idea with the fitting color seam on the wrist band ;-)

But you guys are more into Nineteenforties' chronographs, aren't you? Okay, some more candy for you - after all, Easter's around the corner and a column wheel chronograph is always a sight to behold:



























Lorton Watch Co. Chronograph, cal. Venus 170










"Lorton Watch Co" was another brand registered to Mulco SA of La-Chaux-De-Fonds, Switzerland, in 1937. This baby has been created in the 1940s, given away by the baton hands and the "Staybrite" signature on its back ...










... which indicates that it was made from stainless steel overall. In its days it was certainly a high-end watch, being water proof as well. It didn't get much better back then, I guess ;-)



















Happy Easter, my dear friends!










Kind regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Renoldi

Tissot fiberglass 1968


----------



## Literustyfan

Just got this one all put back together.

1917 WWI Waltham Trench Watch, 10k gold filled Bates & Bacon case with the original over-sized factory crown, fat lugs, size 0s, 7 jewels, enamel BOLD Arabic military dial, 16mm pigskin strap.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Renoldi said:


> Tissot fiberglass 1968


Weird thing, that! I find that bezel particularly weird - shouldn't the "120" be exactly opposite to the "60" on a tachymetre bezel?

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Apollonaught

Tomcat1960 said:


> Kind regards,
> Tomcat


Interesting Tomcat,i have never seen that before,the missing stroke from eleven,is that unique to Lorton?,it does create an eye pleasing dial.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Apollonaught said:


> Interesting Tomcat,i have never seen that before,the missing stroke from eleven,is that unique to Lorton?,it does create an eye pleasing dial.


Thank you for pointing that out! I take it they attempted to avoid "cut in" figures, something deemed flub on the side of the dial designer by many watch friends ;-) They squeezed the small second between "5" and "7" and left out "6" and "12" altogether. As I see it, representing the figures next to the "12" with a stylized "1" each, lent itself to the designer. So he went for it and created a very beautiful detail indeed.

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Apollonaught

Tomcat1960 said:


> Thank you for pointing that out! I take it they attempted to avoid "cut in" figures, something deemed flub on the side of the dial designer by many watch friends ;-) They squeezed the small second between "5" and "7" and left out "6" and "12" altogether. As I see it, representing the figures next to the "12" with a stylized "1" each, lent itself to the designer. So he went for it and created a very beautiful detail indeed.
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Flub you say,no need for it,it looks great|>


----------



## dandsoo

A quartz diver for Italian Police Force


----------



## Renoldi

Tomcat1960 said:


> Weird thing, that! I find that bezel particularly weird - shouldn't the "120" be exactly opposite to the "60" on a tachymetre bezel?
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Quite correct , mate

I put this tachimeter bezel inset up the original bezel (who still there , but the plastic print number are gone) . So the diameter do not match well , have a litle bit diference. This watch is so rare that is dramaticaly impossible to find another one.


----------



## Sdasurrey

30s Not 40s Eberhard Chrono for a formal Bond themed birthday party - sans the Bond nato strap - cheers ! Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Tony C.




----------



## Bidle

Today one of my new acquisitions a vintage Alpine, really love the dial:


Alpina vintage 586 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Alpina vintage 586 03 by Bidle, on Flickr

Have a great day all!


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## mkws

1950 Doxa Anti-Magnetique







And - lest I forget - happy Easter!


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Roamer, the official timekeeper on my ride this morning.

Fortunately split minute timing was not required, as I still need to source a doner second hand :-d


----------



## okidoc01

Happy Easter!

















Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Happy Easter, everyone

I'm wearing the DOXA D today whilst I'm cooking a myriad of party food 



























Just the start of it

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## laikrodukas

Most eggy watch today


----------



## demonfinder

Simply Square for Sunday.
























7







... totally unrelated but..

look how many watches this woman could wear at once! :0)








Go easy on the choco eggs folks.
Demonfinder


----------



## oinkitt

Steel version.....


----------



## laikrodukas

Dude Your longines collection deserves a separate thread!


----------



## oinkitt

laikrodukas said:


> Dude Your longines collection deserves a separate thread!


It would take too long.... I have over 70 of that brand.


----------



## Tomcat1960

oinkitt said:


> It would take too long.... I have over 70 of that brand.


At least you'd know what to go by after retirement *lol* ... no, seriously: a beautiful collection of great watches!

For me, it's another gilt column-wheel chronograph today:



























Miramar Geneve Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 92

Valjoux's final column wheel movement family - the '77' with 'twelve-over-six'-registers and the '92' with side-by-side registers - employed Heuer's 'swing drive' to connect the movement and the chrongraph mechanism. This allowed for a rather smooth coupling and for greater assembly tolerances, reducing the need for highly trained watchmakers to adjust the mechanism. Still, they couldn't beat the cam-switched movements which continued to allow more competitive pricing.










Still, they made it in some of the most beautiful chronographs of the 1950s:










'Miramar' was the main brand of the 'Fabrique d'Horlogerie Miramar / Miramar SA', registered in Geneva and Lancy, Switzerland, in 1950.

Best regards,

and happy Easter holidays

Tomcat


----------



## demonfinder

@ Tomcat
" just another gilt chronograph today"... Oh Please !! :0)
some off us paupers can barely scrap enough cash together for a decent new strap !
Nice watch though .
Regards,
Demonfinder


----------



## efauser




----------



## sempervivens

Happy Easter all.










What a perfect Easter it is: full moon on Easter Sunday. 










Zenith Espada second series ref. 01.0040.418 : 500 were made ca. 1974/75. Only 40 years young today!









_
'Dear swan, 
where will you go when you leave the lake? 
You used to peck up pearls there 
and taste such pleasures...'








_


----------



## Tomcat1960

demonfinder said:


> @ Tomcat
> " just another gilt chronograph today"... Oh Please !! :0)
> some off us paupers can barely scrap enough cash together for a decent new strap !
> Nice watch though .


Ouch. You're right. I should be more considerate of my choice of words.

Thanks, demonfinder - I altered my text a bit.

@ Sempervivens: nice droolsome watch, nice poem. By whom is the poem, if I'm allowed to ask?

Happy Easter!

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## demonfinder

@Tomcat...
I was only pulling your leg... it`s always nice to see a potential grail or just a brand I wasn`t aware of.
Cheers,
Demonfinder


----------



## jurgensonovic

Today Helvetia Cal.64


----------



## bubba48




----------



## sempervivens

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Sempervivens: nice droolsome watch, nice poem. By whom is the poem, if I'm allowed to ask?
> 
> Happy Easter!
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


The full poem is as follows:

_Dear swan, _
_where will you go when you leave the lake?_
_You used to peck up pearls there _
_and taste such pleasures- _
_now water shrinks from the leaves,_
_the bed is dry, the lotus withers. _
_What's taken away today, _
_says Kabir, _
_will it come again tomorrow?_

So now you know the poet: Kabir.


----------



## rainbowfix

Another Sherpa...  .


----------



## oinkitt

13.33.... my last post for some time!!


----------



## anzac1957

Selfie at Otaki Beach..



Wearing this Roamer 523 Searock..



Cheers


----------



## busmatt

Watching the world go by at 21,600 bph (corrected)










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sempervivens

busmatt said:


> Watching the world go by at 28,800 bph
> 
> Matt


Not entirely correct: cal. 2552 PC has 21600 bph

;-)


----------



## Tomcat1960

Where did all the dressy chronographs go?

This must have been something like the dress chronograph's swan song, back in 1974:



























Seiko Chronograph ref. 7016-8001 cal. 7016A

Not just any chronograph, by the way. It sports automatic winding, minute- and hour registers, column-wheel, vertical clutch and true fly-back, all in a case small enough to fit into even tight sleeves. Try this with a current chronograph model.

Enicar used this very movement in their 'Mantagraphs'.

My favourite detail:










Enjoy the day!

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Bidle

Today another acquisition.  This Enicar in great condition:


Enicar 1970 Valjoux 72 black orange-grey dial 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


Enicar 1970 Valjoux 72 black orange-grey dial 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

Enjoy your day everybody!!


----------



## busmatt

Taking the opportunity for a change










Rotary digital 
I have a bit of a thing for an early digital, I love the technology in it's infancy, when you needed two batteries to power the simplest of watches 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Sdasurrey

Watch is marginally vintage, Eberhard Champion Chronographe - car is DRFINATELY vintage - HM Queen Elizabeth's 1960 Phantom V Rolls Royce on board the Royal Yacht Britannia in Edinburgh, cheers, Scott










Clock above the Queen's Drawing Room aboard the Britannia - I assume from 1953 when the ship was built - Mercer ?


















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renoldi

Herma


----------



## sheepfishdog

My new arrival!


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Space Noodle

Time to do some work. Enicar Super Seapearl cal 1010 keeping me on track today. In person the dial and the pen are very close to the same colour.


----------



## pilotswatch

oinkitt said:


> 13.33.... my last post for


Incredible watch. Congrats. Why is this your last post ...enjoying you collection,please post more watches.


----------



## DaBaeker

driving while pixting ....big no no:



'63 gmt '14 A5


----------



## James A

Right on with Ritex



Regards,


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Fugitive Moi

Had to go to town this morning, so donned a not too old quartz for the trip, late 80's, early 90's??










Now contemplating weeding around some of the garden ornaments, where to start :-s

Or I could just sit back with a beer and claim to live in a nature reserve :-!


----------



## abzack




----------



## rainbowfix

Bulova diver for today...


----------



## yessir69




----------



## GUTuna

Bright colors for spring. Seiko on F71 NATO strap.


----------



## busmatt

Fug Moi said:


> Had to go to town this morning, so donned a not too old quartz for the trip, late 80's, early 90's??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now contemplating weeding around some of the garden ornaments, where to start :-s
> 
> Or I could just sit back with a beer and claim to live in a nature reserve :-!


That looks like it was a nice lathe at one point  and is that tapered roller bearing is a bit on the large size? or do you just live in the land of the Giants? 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960

Today I'm enjoying the company of 'ye olde regulator':



























Aristo-Gallet Multi-Chron Regulator, cal. Venus 140

Column-wheel and Roskopf hand friction - what a combination!

And what a sight to behold:




























Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Fugitive Moi

busmatt said:


> That looks like it was a nice lathe at one point


It's a Dean, Smith & Grace no less, I decided to continue enjoying it in my garden, rather than see it go to scrap. :-!



busmatt said:


> ...is that tapered roller bearing is a bit on the large size? or do you just live in the land of the Giants?


A souvenir from a rock hammer mill job. Somebody let 'something' harder than rock go through it and it launched several tons of hardened uglyness, spinning at about 1500rpm into the air! Fortunately I was the guy who was called in to fix it, not the guy who had to make the "Hi boss, we've had a problem.." phone call :-d


----------



## Wibbs

On this lovely sunny morning(for a change  ), my 1940 Alpina 592 KM as issued to the German navy at that time.


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## rainbowfix

Tomcat1960 said:


> Today I'm enjoying the company of 'ye olde regulator':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aristo-Gallet Multi-Chron Regulator, cal. Venus 140
> 
> Column-wheel and Roskopf hand friction - what a combination!
> 
> And what a sight to behold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


 Marvelous piece in such nice condition!! I give you 2 likes....


----------



## Fugitive Moi

WOW that strap really complements the worn case and dial shade beautifully.

Is there any chance of a few off-wrist pics at some point in the future?



Wibbs said:


> On this lovely sunny morning(for a change  ), my 1940 Alpina 592 KM as issued to the German navy at that time.
> 
> View attachment 3569594


----------



## Wibbs

No worries FM, it's not a great pic mind you but it gives the general idea.









It's a 40/50's Nato style. They were quite popular straps way back when. I can even remember being able to get them in leather in the 80's. The British MOD took the general style and toughened them up considerably and brought out the Nato, more like G10 in the early 70's. I didn't see my first real Nato until the early 90's.


----------



## Renoldi

It can tell your destiny....










Love is in the air.....


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Wittnauer on a new lizard strap. Glad I changed the old one as I didn't notice a springbar was bent to heck until I swapped straps. Could have gone any minute. Whew.


----------



## efauser




----------



## JP71624

It's showing about 20 minutes a day slow (by beats per second method, anyway).  Oh well...I'll get around to servicing it soon enough, I suppose.


----------



## howards4th

Busy weekend for me, just now catching up on emails and everyone's posting of awesome watches from the weekend.
Late 60's early 70's Timex backset today.














Here's to a good week! b-)

Chris


----------



## Paleotime

@Tomcat...I have been living on slow internet - so this is my first stop at this thread in a week - so sorry for the late reply.

Thanks for the compliment on my Elgin Deluxe driver. Yes, the lugs are hinged and are full loops - so you often see this watch with the full loop installed over the strap. But mine is done the way Elgin advertised them. It works great if you want to wear it on the side of the wrist like a true "driver".

@FM



> A souvenir from a rock hammer mill job. Somebody let 'something' harder than rock go through it and it launched several tons of hardened uglyness, spinning at about 1500rpm into the air! Fortunately I was the guy who was called in to fix it, not the guy who had to make the "Hi boss, we've had a problem.." phone call


Lol...I know that one. When I was in the heavy equipment business - we used big Torrington pillowblocks like that. Every once in awhile - something hard would stop the spinning mill - and the bearing housings would do their impersonation of a hand-grenade.

One BIG and EXPENSIVE noise...

Back from a stint in the field - Vintage on the wrist as soon as I hit civilization...

My 1932 President - marking the time today.


----------



## busmatt

Something futuristic 












Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Citizen again this morning while I check the mail box.










And just for you Matt, another stalwart of Britains once great manufacturing past. This time an old Herbert capstan lathe. 
I'm more of a 'Ward' kinda guy, so we don't let this little Herbert in the gate :-d


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## James A

busmatt said:


> Something futuristic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Hi Matt,

Funny you should show that!

Here is a watch that Timex called The Time Machine.

A nice little story with this watch so I might post a thread on it.
Indeed it has travelled through time from the early 70's to be on my wrist today. Guess it's true for all of our watches.











Regards,


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today with *Seiko* _*L*ord*M*atic _powered by 5606 movement...


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Renoldi

Swiched to this one....

The model , at least , is vintage


----------



## rainbowfix

I don't know what the sign below the crystal means..looks like a bird on an insignia ....if you have any idea, please let me know... and if you are wondering, this is Enicar mantagraph... swiss company with seiko movement....day date and with flyback... n not forgetting Enicar signed NSA bracelet  .. have a great day!


----------



## Renoldi

Look like a condor , the bigest bird in America (or maybe south america)

Searching for the coat of arms from peru , Bolivia , colombia and equator , all of them have the condor , but , the rest doen'st mach


At least , is a condor , for sure.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## busmatt

My first Seamaster









Look at those markers 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957

Now wearing my birth year Longines Conquest. .



Cheers


----------



## Brucy

anzac1957 said:


> Already late afternoon 1st of April here in New Zealand.. starting the ball rolling with my 1918 trench watch on custom made strap..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I'm with you here in NZ wearing my trenchie too!


----------



## vandervenus

rainbowfix said:


> I don't know what the sign below the crystal means..looks like a bird on an insignia ....if you have any idea, please let me know... and if you are wondering, this is Enicar mantagraph... swiss company with seiko movement....day date and with flyback... n not forgetting Enicar signed NSA bracelet  .. have a great day!


I have no idea what that big bird means, but I surely like it! Also, that bracelet is awesome!! I always loved the tv-shape of the mantagraph. Lovely watch.
I'm wearing a day/date Enicar today too. In fact, I wear an Enicar every day


----------



## Tomcat1960

Renoldi said:


> It can tell your destiny....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love is in the air.....


Wow ... what a unique piece you show us, once more. Can you tell something about its operation?

* * *​
Today I enjoy the company of The Earl's watch, a 1936 Pierce chronograph with the then revolutionary vertical clutch:



























Pierce Chronograph, cal. 130

It was unique in more than one way. If you want to read more go here: click














































Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## bspargo

I just got this Tudor related. very happy with the work they did. Plating was in absolute terrible nick before, apparently the previous owner was a mechanic, so it was absolutely shot. Anyway got it redone and it couldn't be happier 














Ben.


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Relaxing with a best friend and a Seiko Diamatic.

I love the green indices on this, reminds me of aliens and space ships b-)


----------



## busmatt

Fug Moi said:


> Relaxing with a best friend and a Seiko Diamatic.
> 
> I love the green indices on this, reminds me of aliens and space ships b-)


I'll battle your aliens with my spaceship, the ARISTO,

















Now where did I put my Buck Rogers outfit:think: ?

Matt


----------



## Renoldi

Tomcat1960 said:


> Wow ... what a unique piece you show us, once more. Can you tell something about its operation?
> 
> * * *​
> Today I enjoy the company of The Earl's watch, a 1936 Pierce chronograph with the then revolutionary vertical clutch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pierce Chronograph, cal. 130
> 
> It was unique in more than one way. If you want to read more go here: click
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


Tomcat , the movement is french , from j.h.j , patented by western ocidental holding.

The "magic" , problably is a multicolored disc in white (neutral) red (negative) and green (positive) , that changes like a date disc


----------



## Renoldi

Citizen chrono in pvd


----------



## yessir69




----------



## Paleotime

I haven't got any aliens or spaceships, or chronographs. What I do have is a one-year-only (1940) Elgin Model 3539 on the original bracelet...


----------



## Renoldi

Talking about aliens and space ships...

Arrived from mail today. I got for my girl who loves Scully and X - files

Casio aw 30 1983

model used by agent Scully in X - files , season one episode "fire"

Watch on scene:


----------



## slopingsteve

I haven't done this before but I must admit I do quite like the look: an oblong watch on a trench watch strap. I normally go for the round but, hey, you're a long time dead.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Bidle

Today this Omega Dynamic. Also a new watch for me and really love this version. It has a great dial, especially in the sun. Did bought to other straps to preserve this original one. 


Omega Dynamic geneve grey dial applique 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

Have a nice day all!!


----------



## abzack

It has been a Tudor week. This for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## rainbowfix

@Renoldi - Thanks for the suggestion... it does look a condor ... but still can't find anything on the fellow ... maybe one day I will ..

@Vandervenus - hope to see more of your Enicars ...

Today.. Gallet on a tropic...


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Tomcat1960

@ GUTuna: I'd get this Breitling to be serviced soon - that cracking lume may fall into the movement and stop it.

And shouldn't this beauty have a center second hand?

* * *​
Today I'm wearing a watch with the "other" chronograph movement sporting superimposed subdials, made so popular in the late 1930s by Pierce's market success.



























Hugex Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 77

The Valjoux 77 ...










... however, came too late to threaten the old bull in the ring of "twelve-over-six" chronographs, the Venus 170. Hence it is much rarer, even though both calibres are almost identical, technically.

Hugex had been registered at the end of 1936 as a brand for Huga SA from La Chaux-De-Fonds:










The watch's hands point well into the 1940s. This does not match other details, like the tachymeter scale laid out for 1,000 units. On the other hand, as dial and movement signatures match up, I believe them to be genuine. The hands may have been genuine to the watch too - maybe on customer's request?










Even more remarkable I find the US-Import Code "UOB", belonging to 'Aero Watch S.A.' which had to do (according to Ranfft) with Enicar. Somehow, everybody in Swiss watchmaking back then was related with each other, somehow ;-)










Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

Going naked today










Using the Rodania pocket for time keeping









Finally found a use for that little pocket on my jeans

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957

busmatt said:


> Going naked today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the Rodania pocket for time keeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found a use for that little pocket on my jeans
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Hi Matt,

It is alright to have a watch on the wrist and a watch in your pocket..

Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

anzac1957 said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> It is alright to have a watch on the wrist and a watch in your pocket..
> 
> Cheers


... said the WASG* counsellor ;-)

*Watch Abuser's Support Group

Best,
Tomat


----------



## bubba48




----------



## laikrodukas

Hey whats that on the wrist???
Is it Longines?
Is it a bird?
Is it Omega?
NOOOO
ITS GRANA!


----------



## WatchFred




----------



## Renoldi




----------



## busmatt

anzac1957 said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> It is alright to have a watch on the wrist and a watch in your pocket..
> 
> Cheers


I'll give the Electro-Mechanical wonder that is the AVIA Swissonic a run then 










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## demonfinder

A cheapo beater today to do the gardening and chores..
A funky `70`s creation I think...love the orange second hand.
Bought as part of a cheap job lot...it just needed a new stem and crown (£12 from my local watchmaker with a free crystal buff).
I didn`t even realise it was an automatic when I bought it and was even more surprised when my watch guy said it had an ETA 2783 movement inside !
25 jewels and incabloc too ...helps make amends for some of my duff buys :0)
I know nothing about Summit though so any info gratefully received.


























More fab Roamers have recently arrived too..
stayed tuned for updates!
Enjoy the sun folks.
Regards,
Demonfinder


----------



## Restomod

WatchFred said:


>


Fred, I love and hate your posts both at the same time. 

Quite the collection. b-)


----------



## Bidle

Another go as my photo link didn't worked:


Omega Dynamic geneve grey dial applique 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Paleotime

Today I am sporting this Icon of the Fabulous Fifties - the Elgin Ridgewood...


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## sempervivens




----------



## bubba48

Paleotime said:


> Today I am sporting this Icon of the Fabulous Fifties - the Elgin Ridgewood...
> View attachment 3595090


I love this watch!!!


----------



## GUTuna

My wife throws on my Eterna KonTiki with the gold disc face for the evening's festivities.


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today with _*Vulcain*_ Kilimandjaro powered by MSR S77/28 ( ETA 2836 ? )


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Bidle

Today another vintage watch, somehow it was raining watches for a while. 






Girard Perregaux Alarm 17 jewels 01 by Bidle, on Flickr




Girard Perregaux Alarm 17 jewels 04 by Bidle, on Flickr




Have a nice day all!!


----------



## busmatt

One of my favourite combos at the moment









Blue dialled Smiths on pigskin, one of those watches that's effortless to wear 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Wibbs

Keeping the battery guys in the game&#8230; 









LIP Nautic, first electronic diver in super compressor case(that still passes a pressure test). Circa 1970-1


----------



## busmatt

Wibbs said:


> Keeping the battery guys in the game&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 3603698
> 
> 
> LIP Nautic, first electronic diver in super compressor case(that still passes a pressure test). Circa 1970-1


You've got an impressive collection Wibbs, one of these days I'll have to get myself on a plane to Dublin and come and see it in person.

Matt


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

1976 Accutron with the 218 tuning fork. Fresh from service with a new acrylic crystal. :-D


----------



## WatchFred




----------



## Tomcat1960

I continue the "column wheel week" with Heuer's poor relation:




































Leonidas Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 22

This late 1930's chronograph marks the Leonidas Company's heyday between ending in-house movement manufacture and the fateful cooperation with Heuer. The rearmament period of the 1930s swelled the company's coffers and allowed it to economocially manufacture chronograph watches of timeless elegance matching the time's taste:










After the Second World War Leonidas and Heuer struggled for the returning customers, particularly in the United States. Heuer then proposed, not entirely unselfishly, to let the two companies collaborate. From 1963 then the ranges of Heuer and Leonidas were coordinated and the two companies negotiated jointly with the suppliers of their raw movements.

The cooperation had Leonidas supply pocket chronographs and special stopwatches while Heuer supplied wristwatches. This spelled doom for the venerable Leonidas brand which duly was dissolved in the course of the TAG-Heuer fusion.

Such a shame. Having a head for heights is not always an advantage ...










Beste regards, and a nice weekend!

Tomcat


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## JP71624

Have a good Friday, everyone!


----------



## Charon

1967 5513 Submariner


----------



## DaBaeker

early 60s Enicar Sherpa Guide


----------



## Bidle

busmatt said:


> One of my favourite combos at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue dialled Smiths on pigskin, one of those watches that's effortless to wear
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Indeed a perfect combination, really like it!!



Wibbs said:


> Keeping the battery guys in the game&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 3603698
> 
> 
> LIP Nautic, first electronic diver in super compressor case(that still passes a pressure test). Circa 1970-1


Another great combination, nice watch!!


----------



## cd1963

Simple, clean, elegant.


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Wibbs

busmatt said:


> You've got an impressive collection Wibbs, one of these days I'll have to get myself on a plane to Dublin and come and see it in person.
> 
> Matt


Anytime Sir.  So long as you bring your stuff and are up for a game of swapsies. May not be a game.  



WatchFred said:


> *Longines Czech Pilots*


Oh my&#8230; Drooling here. I actually had one of those Longines and like the dithering moronic windowlicker that I am, I sold it. *manly tears* What the hell was I thinking?  



Tomcat1960 said:


> I continue the "column wheel week" with Heuer's poor relation:


Nothing poor relation about that watch TC. *green eyed monster* Wow. One of my biggest regrets(after see above..) is that I got a Heuer 1550 Bund, rather than a Leonidas "bund" made for the Italian military forces. Now the Heuer Bund I got is _very_ early(sub 500 serial No) _and_ civilian, when they weren't supposed to be available for that market. But, at the time they were the same price. DOH! +1000.



> Beste regards, and a nice weekend!
> 
> Tomcat


And you too TC and all other fellow old watches fans and&#8230; well nutters. 

Early this evening I strapped this lump of battery powered early quartz bling on.









A Consul with a Girard Perreguax 350 series quartz movement. So far the only one known to exist. No photo of mine can hope to capture its golden bling. It's _very_ gold.


----------



## busmatt

Wibbs said:


> Anytime Sir.  So long as you bring your stuff and are up for a game of swapsies. May not be a game.
> 
> It's a deal
> 
> Oh my&#8230; Drooling here. I actually had one of those Longines and like the dithering moronic windowlicker that I am, I sold it. *manly tears* What the hell was I thinking?
> 
> There's always one
> 
> Nothing poor relation about that watch TC. *green eyed monster* Wow. One of my biggest regrets(after see above..) is that I got a Heuer 1550 Bund, rather than a Leonidas "bund" made for the Italian military forces. Now the Heuer Bund I got is _very_ early(sub 500 serial No) _and_ civilian, when they weren't supposed to be available for that market. But, at the time they were the same price. DOH! +1000.
> 
> 
> 
> Early this evening I strapped this lump of battery powered early quartz bling on.
> 
> View attachment 3610466
> 
> 
> A Consul with a Girard Perreguax 350 series quartz movement. So far the only one known to exist. No photo of mine can hope to capture its golden bling. It's _very_ gold.


Love that watch ️

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Bidle

Today another alarm watch. This very early Vulcain Cricket in a nice state:


Vulcain Cricket vintage 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


Vulcain Cricket vintage 06.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

Have a nice weekend!!


----------



## rainbowfix

So many nice watches over here.... 

On Top Time today .... 

Have a great weekend friends!!


----------



## jackruff

Something simple today...I just like the font on this one....


----------



## Apollonaught

The octagonal quartz for me today.............






I learned a valuable lesson with this watch,i polished the case thinking it was stainless steel,only to have some of the base metal show through,which looks like brass,oh well live and learn as they say.

Buler quartz from the 80`s running a rhonda(harley)


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Citizen, while I contemplate the finer points of Ford rear brakes.

Halfway in & no grazed knuckles yet :-!


----------



## Hessu

Zenith's post-Respirator from mid 70's. This is originally sold with metal bracelet, but it was long gone when I bought this two years ago.















The watch has sit in the box for awhile. Now, I did put on a blue Hirsch Pure natural rubber strap 22mm. Much better than previous Hirsch leather strap.







Movement is 2572PC







The case made by EPSA tells it's from 10/ 1974. Patent number 420999, original Respirator was DDE.BR. 14031/63. The difference is: old one has plexiglass and this has mineral glass, also difference how the case gasget works.







Here pictured with mid 60's (5 - 66) original Respirator. It is a big boy, 32mm x 44mm, the original Resp is either the smallest of vintage watches.


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Sdasurrey

Well - another Saturday - another trip to my Watchmaker on Portobello Rd. So I guess I need to get used to these trips.

I'm picking up my black dial Eberhard which lost the crown and my Electa Gallet trench which needed servicing.

I'm dropping my 40s Eberhard chronograph my wife has been wearing - because the crown came off and one of my two Cauny chronos - because the crown came off.

AND I'm dropping my 20s Eberhard monopusher I just purchased - wore it 2-3 times and then it STOPPED WORKING! What amazes me is how sellers can do just enough work on a watch so that it works a few times at first and then stops !

Oh.... And I'm wearing my Pierce Chrono - which always works grabbing a coffee - it's a high maintenance hobby - but we love it !

Cheers Scott

EDIT - I just had a thought - if I wear a vintage watch but not wind it then I can enjoy the aesthetics, NOT lose the crowns and use my phone for checking the time ? !!!










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Checking out latest on the wrist even though not working yet...



Cheers


----------



## bubba48




----------



## jackruff

Sdasurrey said:


> Well - another Saturday - another trip to my Watchmaker on Portobello Rd. So I guess I need to get used to these trips.
> 
> I'm picking up my black dial Eberhard which lost the crown and my Electa Gallet trench which needed servicing.
> 
> I'm dropping my 40s Eberhard chronograph my wife has been wearing - because the crown came off and one of my two Cauny chronos - because the crown came off.
> 
> AND I'm dropping my 20s Eberhard monopusher I just purchased - wore it 2-3 times and then it STOPPED WORKING! What amazes me is how sellers can do just enough work on a watch so that it works a few times at first and then stops !
> 
> Oh.... And I'm wearing my Pierce Chrono - which always works grabbing a coffee - it's a high maintenance hobby - but we love it !
> 
> Cheers Scott
> 
> EDIT - I just had a thought - if I wear a vintage watch but not wind it then I can enjoy the aesthetics, NOT lose the crowns and use my phone for checking the time ? !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel your pain Scott...."bout 5 years ago I got jack of vintage due to maintenance and cost and spent a 12 month quest trying to find a new watch I liked (that was hard as I realized there i not a lot of new i like - really wanted your Zenith Captain (limited red) but no AD here in OZ - yep what the???) ...I eventually bought a Rolex Datejust 2...Plain simple and classic and well made...Well that just stimulated my interest in vintage again and sold it and bought more vintage including stimulating my interest in vintage Rolex...Where does it all end....???? Something I've been thinking starting a thread on recently....Anyhow putting the Lavina away and getting this out for tomorrow....Continuing my weekend theme...Lavina and simple..Grandpa's trusty...Lavina made beautiful inhouse movements and this guy just keeps going year after year keeping accurate time....

P.S Scott...Enjoy your recent addition century old Longines...Nice...


----------



## Tomcat1960

Fug Moi said:


>


I've got mine the other day and would like to restore the structure of the case. Would you mind providing a shot where the burnishing is well visible? Do you know whether the burnishing on your watch is correct?

@ Hessu: those Zeniths look great!

@ bubba48: that 'Falken Starwinner' is truly droolsome 

* * *​
I'm continuing my 'column wheel journey' with this enigmatic Yema chronograph:





































;-)

More? Go here --> click

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

jackruff said:


> I feel your pain Scott...."bout 5 years ago I got jack of vintage due to maintenance and cost and spent a 12 month quest trying to find a new watch I liked (that was hard as I realized there i not a lot of new i like - really wanted your Zenith Captain (limited red) but no AD here in OZ - yep what the???) ...I eventually bought a Rolex Datejust 2...Plain simple and classic and well made...Well that just stimulated my interest in vintage again and sold it and bought more vintage including stimulating my interest in vintage Rolex...Where does it all end....???? Something I've been thinking starting a thread on recently....Anyhow putting the Lavina away and getting this out for tomorrow....Continuing my weekend theme...Lavina and simple..Grandpa's trusty...Lavina made beautiful inhouse movements and this guy just keeps going year after year keeping accurate time....
> 
> P.S Scott...Enjoy your recent addition century old Longines...Nice...


Thanks a lot jackruff !!! The empathy from this blog from regulars like you - especially from half way around the world is fantastic ! So I really appreciate your comments and 'shared experiences' which are key to being able to honestly empathise !

Yes the Zenith red Captain is really nice !

But to all I'm going to start a new thread on. Watch I am in the process of buying....cheers - Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws

Just bought this one today...


----------



## busmatt

Just in so takes prime local on the wrist



















Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## GUTuna

Vintage Vostok upon vintage perlon


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Wibbs

busmatt said:


> Just in so takes prime local on the wrist
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Love that strap.  I like looking for straps contemporary to the watches. I've only been lucky a couple of times and none of the sometimes wacky/inventive/clever[delete as applicable]  early designs.

I decided to go all funky and oddball and "designer" today.









1975 LIP(marketed in Germany by Dugena) designed by Roger Tallon, with in house quartz movement. 


That works! Through more luck than judgement mind you.  They really didn't really have the research money, so it's amazing they made what was cutting edge technology work and unlike most modern quartz the seconds hand lines up with the markers. The stepping motors on these movements are weak so tend to fail.


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today with Vulcain Kilimandjaro powered by MSR S77 ( which i believe being based on ETA 2836 )

Now being a "full metal" watch with the new bracelet...


----------



## busmatt

Wibbs said:


> Love that strap.  I like looking for straps contemporary to the watches. I've only been lucky a couple of times and none of the sometimes wacky/inventive/clever[delete as applicable]  early designs.
> 
> ]


The strap is one of the main reasons I got it 

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## GUTuna

Seiko "Monaco" on a new strap


----------



## James A

Still warm but cooler days. Cooler nights for sure. The tree's know Autumns here.
Wore the new Buren on this lovely Autumnal day.



Regards,


----------



## busmatt

Still wearing the old soldier










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## LorenzoG

sub 79090


----------



## peter-g

9ct pin-set


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Tomcat1960

@ GUTuna: mighty cool watch, that! Looking much better then the 'Mantagraph', in my opinion...

Add manual wind and its equipment list looks like the Citizen 8110A-Spec: column-wheel (which is why I show it again) ...



























Citizen :apo:Bullhead:apo: Chronograph ref. 67-9011, cal. 8110A

... manual wind, vertical clutch and real flyback - all in one pretty little watch. Elegant and easy on your wrist. Get one now while they're dirt cheap - a 'Bullhead' belongs into every collection ;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ GUTuna: mighty cool watch, that! Looking much better then the 'Mantagraph', in my opinion...
> 
> Add manual wind and its equipment list looks like the Citizen 8110A-Spec: column-wheel (which is why I show it again) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen :apo:Bullhead:apo: Chronograph ref. 67-9011, cal. 8110A
> 
> ... manual wind, vertical clutch and real flyback - all in one pretty little watch. Elegant and easy on your wrist. Get one now while they're dirt cheap - a 'Bullhead' belongs into every collection ;-)
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


You're right tomcat, every collection does deserve a bullhead, I've just not seen one that calls out to me yet, I think you'll know what I mean by that 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## kazrich

Today it's my old and well worn gutsy Sherpa Super Jet, that just keeps soldiering on and on and on.
But, with that super silky soft lamb nappa strap it's oh so comfortable to wear


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

This my third watch today! Seiko SKX007,Vulcain Kilimandjaro and after lunch... Orient 3 star,powered by 1942 movement.

Unfortunately the day disc has somehow got loose... Already tried to fix it by open the back case and push here and there with a toohpick,but no way.

Anyway i love this watch and it deserves wrist use...


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Wolf9827

Mid 70´s Omega Megaquartz (40 years old and counting - and running perfectly). Best regards.


----------



## Paleotime

Using my 2000th Post to debut one fresh off my bench...It came looking like this...







A nice inscription on the back...








Finished up and running...I give you the Elgin Model 6501E...


----------



## Wibbs

Wearing this old girl today. Currently awaiting a new distressed leather Nato(and I'll distress it more), though I do like the nylon I have to say. Makes it look "modern" or something. And IMH these Hadley Roma Nato's are very nice. Lovely quality.









Only this very day, what do I see, but a chap in my local shop ahead of me in the queue wearing the Longines reissue "big crown". Never saw one in the wild before. Didn't say anything lest he call a constable thinking I was the village nutter, but was tempted to say; "nice, I got 80 years on you. They do last a lifetime, you know". :-!


----------



## James A

Still with the Super Slender to start the working week.



Regards,


----------



## efauser

1970 Oceanographer back from a servicing.


----------



## rainbowfix

Gallet for today. Have a great work week everyone (for those who is working..)..


----------



## laikrodukas

Wibbs said:


> Wearing this old girl today. Currently awaiting a new distressed leather Nato(and I'll distress it more), though I do like the nylon I have to say. Makes it look "modern" or something. And IMH these Hadley Roma Nato's are very nice. Lovely quality.
> 
> View attachment 3629202
> 
> 
> Only this very day, what do I see, but a chap in my local shop ahead of me in the queue wearing the Longines reissue "big crown". Never saw one in the wild before. Didn't say anything lest he call a constable thinking I was the village nutter, but was tempted to say; "nice, I got 80 years on you. They do last a lifetime, you know". :-!


One of my dream watches, makes the blood boil ! 
And i think it is the first time i see a nylon strap on a vintage that is just at home, must be good color match


----------



## anzac1957

Two different Certinas today.. both made around the same time, the style is so different...

This morning...



This evening...



Cheers


----------



## busmatt

Blinging it up today










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Wibbs

laikrodukas said:


> One of my dream watches, makes the blood boil !
> And i think it is the first time i see a nylon strap on a vintage that is just at home, must be good color match


Funny enough L, on these 30's Aviators the nylon Natos seem to work. Even though the watches look almost victorian/steampunk. Makes them look "modern". On a leather they look much more vintage. That hadley roma nato is much thicker than the usual type, so the watch sits higher, which makes it look bigger if that's possible. Though this strap is the better colour match.









I think this design of watch is a very cool vintage. It's got the military connection, the aviation connection and at 41mm minus the humungous crown they're of a fashionable size too. Though weren't always. When I wore the above in the 80's/90's I and it got some stares I can tell you. It got called that "Mad Max" watch more than once.  They can be had for small enough money too. OK the Omegas and the Zeniths and Breitlings and the like can be very pricey and if you even see a Longines one, you've won the internet, but dozens of companies made them and they can be quite cheap. sub 500 quid anyway and sometimes less. The Helvetias are nice ones. Here's an Emte from a German seller for 330 euros, and a Dogma for around the same money(he always seems to have a few). Though if you wear a nato on these you need to put tape on the caseback to stop nato strap "burn". Many are nickel coated brass and the coating is thin, so can wear very easily, though those two linked have steel casebacks. 



rainbowfix said:


> Gallet for today. Have a great work week everyone (for those who is working..)..


*jealous* *drools on self and more than usual&#8230;*  Gorgeous watches those Gallets and boy oh boy that one is in amazing condition.


----------



## pilotswatch

Wibbs said:


> Funny enough L, on these 30's Aviators the nylon Natos seem to work. Even though the watches look almost victorian/steampunk. Makes them look "modern". On a leather they look much more vintage. That hadley roma nato is much thicker than the usual type, so the watch sits higher, which makes it look bigger if that's possible. Though this strap is the better colour match.
> 
> View attachment 3633930
> 
> 
> I think this design of watch is a very cool vintage. It's got the military connection, the aviation connection and at 41mm minus the humungous crown they're of a fashionable size too. Though weren't always. When I wore the above in the 80's/90's I and it got some stares I can tell you. It got called that "Mad Max" watch more than once.  They can be had for small enough money too. OK the Omegas and the Zeniths and Breitlings and the like can be very pricey and if you even see a Longines one, you've won the internet, but dozens of companies made them and they can be quite cheap. sub 500 quid anyway and sometimes less. The Helvetias are nice ones. Here's an Emte from a German seller for 330 euros, and a Dogma for around the same money(he always seems to have a few). Though if you wear a nato on these you need to put tape on the caseback to stop nato strap "burn". Many are nickel coated brass and the coating is thin, so can wear very easily, though those two linked have steel casebacks.
> 
> *jealous* *drools on self and more than usual&#8230;*  Gorgeous watches those Gallets and boy oh boy that one is in amazing condition.


You Zenith is absolutely magnificent.
I could not agree more about this type of watch.


----------



## Chascomm

Lowering the real estate values by wearing this one:










Late 1980s, made by VEB Ruhla, GDR, for Saxon (probably a British-owned brand).


----------



## busmatt

pilotswatch said:


> You Zenith is absolutely magnificent.
> I could not agree more about this type of watch.


Now that's just showing off 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Sdasurrey

I'm just working at home - still in pyjamas and wearing this 'new to me' 1916 Russian gold large Tonneau discussed in the other thread - plus the result of my research on the dial - cheers ! Scott


















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Pedro Pereira said:


> Hello
> 
> Today with Vulcain Kilimandjaro powered by MSR S77 ( which i believe being based on ETA 2836 )
> 
> Now being a "full metal" watch with the new bracelet...


Man that's nice:-!

I've just had to add another name to my 'wish/want/must have' list and it's *ALL YOUR FAULT* o|o|


----------



## bubba48




----------



## WatchFred

beautiful Powermatic, bubba48 !!!


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Fug Moi said:


> Man that's nice:-!
> 
> I've just had to add another name to my 'wish/want/must have' list and it's *ALL YOUR FAULT* o|o|


Hello 

My apologies for any inconvenience caused ;-)

The same _Kilimandjaro _can be found with _*Revue*_ or _*Marvin *_brand,since this watch is from the *MSR *period.


----------



## yessir69

Rainy day in tornado alley...


----------



## Wibbs

yessir69 said:


> Rainy day in tornado alley...


Want!! _Again_. You guys are like bloody drug pushers. Scoundrels and bowsies the lot of ye. :-|  Well that's my excuse when my paypal account explodes. :-!


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Wibbs

Oh no, not another one..  that Longines is lovely. _Loving_ the strap. Though not surprised at your location B. In the past I have found some of my best vintage watches in Italy, both online and off. Italians seem to be crazy about watches for many years, long before the 90's revival everywhere else and tend to have good taste too(big Longines fans, which is OK for me). *Adds the whole of Italy to my list of vintage watch drug pushers* :-d


----------



## Tomcat1960

rainbowfix said:


>


Can you explain, please, what is measured with this decimal scale? :-s

I was busy all day that's why I report only so late the watch I wore tod... - erm - yesterday:





































Column wheel, vertical clutch, precise and built like a tank - of course: a Seiko Bullhead!

;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## rainbowfix

Tomcat1960 said:


> Can you explain, please, what is measured with this decimal scale? :-s
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


Hi Tomcat, I think it is used to measure seconds... instead of 1min 30sec, we can read off the scale as 1.50 minutes. I guess it will make the life of technical people/scientists a bit easier for not having to convert the second into decimal points.... (this is my best guess... any other views is welcomed)...










Panda for today....


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## howards4th

1984 6309-729A Seiko Dive for tomorrow.
I hope your week is off to a good start.


----------



## anzac1957

Back from watchmaker after service and new crystal...



Cheers


----------



## tle

Gruen Precision Verithin 14K solid gold NOS...priceless...


----------



## busmatt

One of the less common watches from the collection









Nepro digital









I was lucky to find this NOS, strap and buckle are original too

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Sdasurrey

Wow - 3 cheers to the weatherman ! Bright sunny, blue sky and temps to reach 21 ! Calls for a 1950s Pontiac 'Maillot Arc en Ciel' Chrono - in the Sun in front of a Bay Window - best to all ! Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Habitant

You in your maillot de bain arc en ciel (= rainbow bathing suit) again?????? The neighbours are talking. ;-)

Nice one!



Sdasurrey said:


> Wow - 3 cheers to the weatherman ! Bright sunny, blue sky and temps to reach 21 ! Calls for a 1950s Pontiac 'Maillot Arc en Ciel' Chrono - in the Sun in front of a Bay Window - best to all ! Scott
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Habitant said:


> You in your maillot de bain arc en ciel (= rainbow bathing suit) again?????? The neighbours are talking. ;-)
> 
> Nice one!


H - no not today, the pool and jacuzzi aren't filled yet ! And in the alligator pond, they haven't been fed yet so that's not a swimming or body surfing option - cheers !!!!! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demonfinder

A new to me Mustang Indianapolis today,
in need of a bit of a polish and also investigation in to the number of sparkly gems in the movement -I think it`s 28 as this is a later version MST 471.
I`m thinking I may have one of the late swan song versions before the original Roamer shut up shop.

I love the early round cased 44 jewel versions..but some people are asking silly prices for them at the moment :0(
Is it just me or has anyone else noticed a general increase in the asking prices for the "below the radar" vintage brands ??
More new collectors bidding? sellers getting greedy ?
Back off I say ..I want to buy them all myself..cheaply :0)


























Enjoy the sun folks,
I`m off to stock up on a few beers and some gin and tonic water for the weekend.
Happy winding
Demonfinder


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Tomcat1960 said:


> I've got mine the other day and would like to restore the structure of the case. Would you mind providing a shot where the burnishing is well visible? Do you know whether the burnishing on your watch is correct?
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


I am sorry for the delay in replying, I saw your question, but then got distracted by the pictures and forgot! An hour ago I remembered I hadn't replied, so had to go back and look at the pretty pictures all over again ;-)

Mine has definately been re-brushed. The 'grain' goes horizontally on the face of the case & lug ends (9 to 3). On the sides, the grain goes from the face, downwards to the back. Where the sides angle back slightly to the back, it looks polished. Whether it was origonally all polished, I just don't know I'm afraid?? I have searched for a picture from an old catalogue, but haven't found anything useful yet. 
They are certainly a big old chunk of stainless steel 

Edit: What colour is your dial, does it have the same swirly texture?


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Tomcat1960

demonfinder said:


> (...) Back off I say ..I want to buy them all myself..cheaply :0)


Hey, that's what I was going to say! 



rainbowfix said:


> Hi Tomcat, I think it is used to measure seconds... instead of 1min 30sec, we can read off the scale as 1.50 minutes. I guess it will make the life of technical people/scientists a bit easier for not having to convert the second into decimal points.... (this is my best guess... any other views is welcomed)...


Yes ... that makes perfect sense - thank you! |>

And that Breitling Panda is wonderful!

Today's companion comes with column wheel and vertical clutch, too. And its size is almost to today's standards:



























Pierce Dual Pusher-Chronograph, cal. 134

This final dual-pusher-version of the venerable cal. 134 was built well into the 1950s. Even though they are technically interesting and premier league, qualitywise, they're drastically underrated. Therefore I recommend to buy them while stocks last - there are very few chronographs more beautiful in their current price range.










By the way: both Venus and Valjoux created their "12-over-6"-movements in order to pit them against Pierces successful "peoples chronograph". However, it took Landeron's equally revolutionary 48 family to push Pierce from the throne as 'peoples chronograph'.

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Tomcat1960

Fug Moi said:


> What colour is your dial, does it have the same swirly texture?


Green as green can get:










Not exactly sure what you mean by "swirly" - mine is just stripey ;-) (helped by the crystal shape.)

You see, it looks like having been torn behind a car on a ballasted road for several miles ;-) Still, I like the shape and as the case is one big chunk of stainless it ought to be possible to restore it to its former glory.

Thanks for looking!

Best 
Andreas


----------



## busmatt

demonfinder said:


> Back off I say ..I want to buy them all myself..cheaply :0)
> 
> Demonfinder





Tomcat1960 said:


> Hey, that's what I was going to say!
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


You two vultures can't have them, they're mine;-)

But seriously, I have noticed an upturn in prices for the lesser known brands, I've been thinking for a while now that we should start a Co-op of sorts to Buy' sell or trade watches or info about the whereabouts of a bargain. the finer points would have to be arranged but it could possibly be a sticky, I know we can all sell on WUS but sometimes it may just be a case that I spot something locally to me that I don't wan't personally but may be just what someone else wants, it could be posted in the thread and if someone wants it arrangements could be made, wether it's purchasing it on someones behalf or just providing the contact info.

What do you all think?

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

Honestly?

I bet it would take less than two or three weeks before such a thread has been seen by the first resellers. Why point them to bargains? Life is hard enough for us.

Or said resellers capture the thread and swamp it with the "bargains" they have to offer. 

I think it is better to write a PN to those you know are serious collectors here or, at least, enjoy collecting vintage, rather than reselling them. ;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

Yes Tomcat, you're right I'd never thought of that:rodekaart let's call a halt to my idea and stick to the PM method:-!

Matt


----------



## yessir69

Wibbs said:


> Want!! _Again_. You guys are like bloody drug pushers. Scoundrels and bowsies the lot of ye. :-|  Well that's my excuse when my paypal account explodes. :-!


Then send me a email and make me an offer! I'll enable you!!!


----------



## James A

Still with the Buren Super Slender. Think it will stay on the wrist for the week 



Regards,


----------



## demonfinder

@ Tomcat and busmatt,
picking up on your earlier bargain finding ideas -maybe members could just put on their posting the main brand/type of watch they collect (much like some post their watch collections).
Obviously you both have so many watches already you no longer require new additions :0) ..but you could both be great scouts for others!
If a fellow member spots something they think someone might not have spotted then they can PM them to give them a steer? 

I`ve recently been trying to find none U.K vintage watch sellers but not come up with a great many..
All these great U.S. secondhand dealers I keep reading about great finds in obviously don`t catalogue their treasures on line :0(

Regards,
Demonfinder


----------



## rainbowfix

Something orange for today.... still wondering if the hands are supposed to be orange... anyway love this one to bits...


----------



## okidoc01

Timex on bund









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle

NCC 404

P3191769 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## anzac1957

Got around to looking at this one that came with the Longines 5 Star Admiral.. Eminent automatic using a Felsa 4007N movement..



Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey

Good morning - or 'bad' morning for US taxpayers !

Sunrise over Surrey this morning .....

In the Garden - a 50s Coresa Chronographe Suisse chronograph ...... Cheers, Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wibbs

Some among you may recoil at the horror of 1985 quartz :-d









But in my defence it is a Longines, was my dads(I recall it being "expensive" at the time. 1000 quid) and was a real step forward in quartz tech of the time. Thermocompensated, with a five year battery life and the claim was it would be within a minute of true after those five years. The folks in the high accuracy quartz forum hereabouts love these. Also has the handy feature of being able to set the hour hand without stopping for time zone and summer/winter time changes. IIRC it was also one of the first mass produced watch in titanium(IWC had one before but in much smaller numbers). The top titanium nitride coating is _unbelievably_ tough. Dunno why you don't see it so much today. Virtually scratch proof. Add in a sapphire crystal and three decades on it looks like a brand new watch. Small and thin though. 34mm, which was a man's size even into the 80's. Still, it means you barely know you're wearing it. Indeed as a generic "Watch" this takes some beating. There is a rare version that is 38mm and I missed out on one last year&#8230; o|


----------



## busmatt

Wibbs said:


> Some among you may recoil at the horror of 1985 quartz :-d
> 
> View attachment 3654770
> 
> 
> But in my defence it is a Longines, was my dads(I recall it being "expensive" at the time. 1000 quid) and was a real step forward in quartz tech of the time. Thermocompensated, with a five year battery life and the claim was it would be within a minute of true after those five years. The folks in the high accuracy quartz forum hereabouts love these. Also has the handy feature of being able to set the hour hand without stopping for time zone and summer/winter time changes. IIRC it was also one of the first mass produced watch in titanium(IWC had one before but in much smaller numbers). The top titanium nitride coating is _unbelievably_ tough. Dunno why you don't see it so much today. Virtually scratch proof. Add in a sapphire crystal and three decades on it looks like a brand new watch. Small and thin though. 34mm, which was a man's size even into the 80's. Still, it means you barely know you're wearing it. Indeed as a generic "Watch" this takes some beating. There is a rare version that is 38mm and I missed out on one last year&#8230; o|


I won't recoil Wibbs, I'm just jealous;-)

In fact I'll join you in the Quartz Dress watch revolution



















Revue Thommen 1991

Matt


----------



## bubba48




----------



## WatchFred

some truly superb pieces in this April WRUW !

came in yesterday, been searching for ages; quite decent condition, the last cal. 281 Compax


----------



## demonfinder

Another sunny day here ( and I can almost hear your massed stifled yawns ) as I present another new Roamer arrival.
A slimline manual -wind Anfibio sporting an MST 414 ..not one of roamers most flash numbers but I tried to funk it up a bit with a more sporty strap.
Features an all SS two part waterproof case.
In good original condition with signed crown


























Off to mow the lawn ...with a beer...and a lawnmower.
Regards
Demonfinder


----------



## busmatt

Just received a excellent new strap from Chris Balm, this one's for the 30's Rotary 15 jeweller



















The workmanship on these straps is great and I can thoroughly recommend them

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ rainbowfix: that Zenith is outrageous!

@ Watchfred: :shock: That Universal is a wowser!!! Congratulations!

* * *​
Today's watch companion comes with a column wheel, too. Plus with a gorgeous face and hands. Riding a black alligator strap:



























Olma Chronograph, cal. Venus 175

Proving, that an old watch doesn't have to be unreliable.










Or less precise.










Or less wearable.












Grüße
Tomcat


----------



## 93EXCivic

Tomcat1960 said:


> Today's watch companion comes with a column wheel, too. Plus with a gorgeous face and hands. Riding a black alligator strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olma Chronograph, cal. Venus 175
> 
> Proving, that an old watch doesn't have to be unreliable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or less precise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or less wearable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Tomcat


That is truly a beauty. I absolutely love Olma. I am wearing one of mine today.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## rainbowfix

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ rainbowfix: that Zenith is outrageous!
> 
> Grüße
> Tomcat


Hope it's outrageously.. good..

Something dressy today...


----------



## GUTuna

Enicar Sherpa Star


----------



## Sdasurrey

busmatt said:


> Just received a excellent new strap from Chris Balm, this one's for the 30's Rotary 15 jeweller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The workmanship on these straps is great and I can thoroughly recommend them
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Matt - THANKS for the watch strap supplier suggestion - I wasn't familiar with Chris Balm, but just checked it out and will buy ASAP ! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparcster

Eterna day today....


----------



## Tomcat1960

rainbowfix said:


> Hope it's outrageously.. good..


Oops ... that's what I meant, actually ...b-)

* * *​









How little it takes to create a perfect watch!



























Rectory Chronograph, cal. Angelus 215

Column wheel, golden case, simple vellum-colored dial, straight hands and what is most likely the longest second hand in my collection ;-)










Something like this will always bear witness to its owner's good taste 










Regards,
Andreas


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## demonfinder

Today I`m sporting my first ever Marvin -bought during the wee small hours after a few tots of particularly fine Armagnac.
I liked the dial colour and has most of it`s original lume...and voices in my head told me to buy it.
I` m not entirely convinced that it`s in it`s original case though.. any help from Marvin fans would be appreciated as I know little about the brand.
The movement is signed by Marvin but I don`t know if it was an in house design or just adapted from another manufacturer. It`s also marked 3 adjustments (which I believe is usually good ).
Running and setting well though.



















Regards,
Demonfinder


----------



## vandervenus

It's big, it's though, it's the Enicar Sherpa Guide.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Wibbs

New strap always brightens up my day.


----------



## Apollonaught

Interesting Wibbs...did you coat the crown in laquer to save it wearing?


----------



## Wibbs

Nah, that's actual wear  Tis shiny brass now.


----------



## rainbowfix

Tomcat1960 said:


> Oops ... that's what I meant, actually ...b-)
> 
> Regards,
> Andreas


  No worries ...   just pulling your legs...


----------



## Apollonaught

Wibbs said:


> Nah, that's actual wear  Tis shiny brass now.


Offsets the color of the strap beatifully,Lol.
Nice piece btw.







Citizen,crystal date,circa 68,with one of the smoothest rotor actions i`ve yet to find on an automatic.(ignorance is bliss)


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith autoSport ca. 1970/71 cal 2562 PC


----------



## Sdasurrey

Oh oh ......lost my 40s Pierce Chronographe !!!!

Anyone following my posts knows I have spent 6 months getting my wife comfortable with my vintage watches and hobby after she called my Art Deco watches 'women's watches' !

So then after she finally started getting interested she copped my 40s Eberhard Chronographe - I dropped that off 2 weeks ago for a Chrown replacement, so she took my 40s Maxor Chronographe - she complained today she didn't like the strap so now what did she take ? My 40s Pierce Chronographe - anyone notice a pattern ?

Pierce lovers and Wife's unite !!! It's great - now I need a second Pierce !

Tomcat - can I Borrow one of yours ?!!!

And my wife's wrist shot ! Cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaBaeker

1970-December King Seiko hi-beat 5626-7080.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Pedro Pereira

Sdasurrey said:


> Oh oh ......lost my 40s Pierce Chronographe !!!!
> 
> Anyone following my posts knows I have spent 6 months getting my wife comfortable with my vintage watches and hobby after she called my Art Deco watches 'women's watches' !
> 
> So then after she finally started getting interested she copped my 40s Eberhard Chronographe - I dropped that off 2 weeks ago for a Chrown replacement, so she took my 40s Maxor Chronographe - she complained today she didn't like the strap so now what did she take ? My 40s Pierce Chronographe - anyone notice a pattern ?
> 
> Pierce lovers and Wife's unite !!! It's great - now I need a second Pierce !
> 
> Tomcat - can I Borrow one of yours ?!!!
> 
> And my wife's wrist shot ! Cheers, Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hello 

The pattern is the good taste... 40's Chronograhps aren't watches but Art & History in the wrist...


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## rainbowfix

With what imho one of the best from breitling ..


----------



## GUTuna

Tell Chronograph - Strap from Clover Straps


----------



## okidoc01

Seawolf.....









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFred

rainbowfix said:


> With what imho one of the best from breitling ..


certainly among them. here's the older sibling


----------



## rainbowfix

WatchFred said:


> certainly among them. here's the older sibling


As always Fred, your collection is excellent,... and your digital AVI is simply Marvellous.. it's on my list for a very long time...


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ sdasurrey: isn't that what we all want? A wife sharing our passion, no: indulging in it?  (I find the Pierce a bit large on your wife's wrist but maybe that's the angle of view...)

And I subscribe to that one:



Pedro Pereira said:


> The pattern is the good taste... 40's Chronograhps aren't watches but Art & History in the wrist...


@ bubba48: that Mido is beautiful! 

@ WatchFred: nice Breitling, too! Can you explain to me how it registers minutes, please?

* * *​
Talking about Pierce Chronographs ... hehehe ... I don't know what watch the Earl's younger brother was wearing when he confronted the German bombers, but it may well have looked like this one:



























Pierce One-Pusher Chronograph, :apo:RAF-Dial:apo:, cal. 134

Pierce not only advertised their watches with aircraft like in this ad from about 1939/40, the middle of the 'phoney war' episode ...









Image by www.invenitfecit.com

... they sold them to Allied Armies and Air Forces, too. The RAF issued Pierce watches to their pilots and the dial style shown above became known as 'RAF-dial'.

Pilots have to have a head for heights, and so must their watches:



















Have a nice weekend!

Best,
Andreas


----------



## Danny4

why is that tree wearing a watch


----------



## busmatt

Danny4 said:


> why is that tree wearing a watch


Because it can

Matt


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Bodyblue

Is 1983 too new?? I just got it out of the mail.


----------



## rainbowfix

HAGWE .. ..watch for pilots : Benrus Sky Chief with Valjoux71..


----------



## Charon

Telix w/ Felsa 690
and a really rough case , but I like it


----------



## pilotswatch

Early enamel chronograph.


----------



## Bodyblue

rainbowfix said:


> HAGWE .. ..watch for pilots : Benrus Sky Chief with Valjoux71..


I LOVE most any Benrus, very nice!


----------



## anzac1957

Stood in line today at Te Papa to see Gallipolli: The scale of our war exhibition.. long line but worth the wait..





Wore the Trench watch for the day too..



Now for something more modern. .



Cheers


----------



## okidoc01

Speedtimer..









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48




----------



## busmatt

Driving Rail Replacement buses this weekend, what better watch for the job?









Felca, Blue Surf, Fast Train

Fast Train, get it?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## cd1963

40's Hamilton CLD


----------



## WatchFred




----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today with _*Cauny *Submarine _powered by FHF 96/4.

This one is special for me since it was a gift from late 70's...

One thing i appreciate about _*Cauny *_watches is telling about the "engin" in the back case ( like Japanese watches ).

Their _210 meters _instead of _200 meters_ is unique among Diver's i guess...


----------



## James A

Have been wearing my Favre Leuba all weekend.



With a dual mainspring running concurrently to transfer power to the movement.




I read somewhere, probably on one of the threads here, that this movement cal. 253, was a favourite of Roland Ranfft.

Regards,


----------



## slopingsteve

I got a box of five old watches for £1 at the boot sale on Saturday and found this old Bentima amongst them. An OWC 92 mvt with no jewels makes working on it a bit more like working on my old motorbike. Grease and oil, not too much but more than I would put on my Swiss watches; accept the fact that you will probably need to give it a once over every two or three weeks; simicrome for the chrome case and plastic crystal.
But Hey! After a couple of hours cleaning, greasing and re-assembling I've got perhaps the only one running in the East of England today and it's keeping good time.
The lume still works on all 11 numbers although not for long. And a plain 12 instead of red. I don't know what that means but I'm happy with it (not that I have a choice!)
I must make a note to take before and after photos in future.


----------



## slopingsteve

Of course I could go for the mix....


----------



## Tomcat1960

slopingsteve said:


> But Hey! After a couple of hours cleaning, greasing and re-assembling I've got perhaps the only one running in the East of England today and it's keeping good time.


Now imagine how many Rolexes are around in the East of England.

Speaking about "rare" and "valuable". To me this Bentima means more than a thousand Sea Dwellers ;-) Well done, and thanks for sharing!

@ JamesA: Wow - another looker!



James A said:


> I read somewhere, probably on one of the threads here, that this movement cal. 253, was a favourite of Roland Ranfft.


Yes ... I remember him saying that you can throw this movement's parts into a box, shake it thouroughly and will get out the assembled movement ;-)

I take it this is slightly exaggerated ... but still: a very nice movement!

* * *​
Sunday! Out of the treadmill!



























Sandoz Automatic 'Red Marble', ref. 1812Z-84-8, cal. FHF 909

This beautiful, red-marble-dialled Sandoz arrived on Friday.



















A little crystal polishing, a little drop of dishwashing detergent and a new strap worked miracles on this modest watch by a once important brand. The blue details complement the red marble-effect dial wonderfully.










And its shape is classic Seventies ;-)










Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## laikrodukas

Today I UGed


----------



## galliano




----------



## busmatt

galliano said:


>


Great minds think alike










Poljot are very underrated in my opinion, great movements and some very beautiful designs










I don't know if the linen dial shows up in an iPhone pic but it's gorgeous 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Sdasurrey

Lounging on a cool, Hy Moser Spring day In .......1918, cheers to all, Scott.










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano

busmatt said:


> Great minds think alike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poljot are very underrated in my opinion, great movements and some very beautiful designs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the linen dial shows up in an iPhone pic but it's gorgeous
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


..
this is my first Poljot and first vintage watch


----------



## busmatt

galliano said:


> ..
> this is my first Poljot and first vintage watch


Great place to start 
Welcome to the club, enjoy your poljot, in my opinion it looks best on the leather strap, USSR watches always look odd on a NATO strap to my mind

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## demonfinder

An airing today for another Roamer new to me ..and probably the classiest in my collection .
Dating from around the mid 1960`s a lovely condition Rotodate with 44 jewel MST 471 with a lovely domed sunburst dial.
I now need to start going to classy places so I can show it off !
My current favourite... until a handsome colourful Stingray drops on my doormat next week :0)




















Enjoy the dying embers of the weekend folks.
Mines another glass of Sauvignon Blanc.

Vote Roamer on May 7th !
Regards,
Demonfinder


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## busmatt

Swapped to the Richard automatic









Bumping around at the weekend 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## slopingsteve

"Luxury watches - you acquire the right to take care of them, but they remain the property of their manufacturers."
(Roland Ranfft)

unlike knackered old watches that will give back to you as much as you are prepared to give to them.
(not always obviously).


----------



## James A

This one for the next few days methinks.



Regards,


----------



## rainbowfix

Something nice from East Germany...









Hope this pic will do it a little more justice to its nice gold sunburst...


----------



## GUTuna

Super Compressor for Monday! Vanguard Special


----------



## Emre

Today is Monday,rush and busy at job.Time has to be utilized wisely, so I take the purist 24 hour watch Glycine Airman from 1956 with me.

A lot of things to be signed today,my vintage Sheaffer fountain pen with its 1908 vacuum patent is ready to flow the ink.

Wish all a succesful week:


----------



## laikrodukas

Vintage keyboard too


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Tomcat1960

Why not go into the week somewaht _laid back?_

New kid on the block ... without a hectic second hand running about like a squirrel ...



























Dugena Twen, cal. 2214 (aka Otero 337)

In the age before Swatches this PVD-coated beauty must have been a light-weight, comfortable watch for the younger population. For a men's watch definitely at the lower size limit ;-)

And before you ask: you're just as old as you feel 

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## cd1963

My first Timex


----------



## pilotswatch

Jenny1000m


----------



## busmatt

Constellation running the best ever Omega movement, the 564










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Emre

bubba48 said:


>


Lemania S27 inside with that spring catch device?


----------



## mrsamsa

New to me 1953 Eterna-Matic Challenger on a new strap


----------



## bubba48

Emre said:


> Lemania S27 inside with that spring catch device?












;-)


----------



## Wibbs

American made Hampden from WW2









15 jewel Diadem lever set movement with screwed jewel chatons, fine regulator and fancy finishing flourishes on the dial plates. Sadly the hands ain't original. They would have been radium filled "cathedral" hands originally. Nightmare to source. I did source the non radium type dial that would have worked with the blued hands, but they're common enough, the hollow numeral radium dial style seem to be much rarer for these. Like I've only seen a couple in pictures rare. The search continues&#8230; Needs a case buffing and new crystal while I'm about it.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## rainbowfix

Flying officer.  ... with a bit rusted dial.....


----------



## Tomcat1960

Column-wheel days' home stretch :



























Mikado Chronograph cal. TDB 1369

This watch with its calibre intended to challenge the first-generation automatic chronographs keeps refreshing me with its uncommon face. Such a shame it didn't make it in the marketplace...

Best
Tomcat


----------



## Ric Capucho

1953 vintage Smiths De Luxe.

Ric


----------



## okidoc01

Venus powered chronograph...

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## redcow

Time for my monthly round of Radium Therapy.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Tomcat1960 said:


> Column-wheel days' home stretch :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikado Chronograph cal. TDB 1369
> 
> This watch with its calibre intended to challenge the first-generation automatic chronographs keeps refreshing me with its uncommon face. Such a shame it didn't make it in the marketplace...
> 
> Best
> Tomcat


Tomcat - nice per usual with your watches - is this considered a 'bullhead' ? Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wibbs

1980's French YEMA Superman® with Seiko movement(Seiko had an interest in the company for a time).


----------



## Sdasurrey

Beautiful sunny day in Surrey - working at home - a fact for vintage collectors that isn't focused on as much is exactly the underlying logic of WRUW - that vintage collectors can get up in the morning (or the evening) And wear a different watch then the day before.

I find this quite exciting after a lifetime of wearing the same watch everyday for long periods of time - moods change, weather changes - is it a 'casual Friday' in the office with jeans, or is it a formal presentation day, are you working at home like my case today ?

So today I have chosen to wear probably the most unique watch in my collection of between 35 to 40 vintage watches. All acquired in the last 18 months.

One where the dial is what really drew me to the watch - four countries from WW1 - France, England, Russia and Belgium. The trench Watch is silver and has radium markers - but a fairly low reading from my Geiger counter !

So why did I choose this watch today ? Not sure - I do a rotation that probably doesn't follow very much logic - it's more, okay London for meetings or work at home - or hangout in the village.

But there you have it. My watch with the June 1917 inscription, for possibly a gift on a soldier's return from the war and a place - 'Bridgegate, Derby' only about 5 miles from Bobbee.

So to ' HB' - whomever you were, wherever you are - RIP - thanks for the watch !

Picture is taken in front of an unsigned Chagall lithograph I have from a 1956 bible series. Anyone who likes Chagall's work must check out the Chagall museum in Nice, France, cheers to all ! Scott


























Since it's a fab day - here are Heathrow contrails I can see from my Garden - I live about 8 miles in a straight line from Heathrow......






Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Tomcat1960

Sdasurrey said:


> Tomcat - nice per usual with your watches - is this considered a 'bullhead' ? Scott


Thank you very much, Scott!

A 'bullhead' is a chronograph with its pushers to the left and right of the 12-o'clock-position, like in this Citizen:










It is called 'bullhead' because it reminds one (remotely) of a bull with two horns.

The Mikado is a 'conventional' (albeit rare) chronograph. (Only about 27,000 TDB 1369 movements had been built before production ended.)

Best regards,

Andreas


----------



## Bodyblue




----------



## James A

Greyish day, yellowish watch 



Regards,


----------



## Wibbs

A Resist dial "Pogue" eh? Niiiice.


----------



## rainbowfix

Going a little square today ...


----------



## GUTuna

A newly arrived Beijing Shuangling


----------



## vinataba

The last Ronin...


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ rainbowfix: arrrgh ... another unfulfilled dream ... if not _the _unfulfilled dream of mine (watch-wise, that is ;-)) The Monza and the Calculator are the only two Heuer watches I'd admit to my collection, just because they're so unique ...

@ GUTuna: that's a very nice Chinese! I love that second hand ;-)

@ vinataba: talking about 'unique': care telling us a bit about this beauty? Never heard of a Seiko 'Business-A' ;-)

* * *​
Column-wheel days cont'd ...



























Atlanta Chronograph, cal. Venus 170

This is (at less than 34 mm) the smallest chronograph in my collection.










Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## vinataba

@ Tomcat1960: It was born in Feb 1967. Business A is a member of 83x Seikomatic family using the 83xx family 830, 831, 8306, 8346, 8325. There are some line: Seikomatic R, Seiko Business A and Seiko Sealion.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## ghwatch

Gallet Multichron


----------



## cd1963

Benrus day with date pointer.


----------



## Wibbs

Wearing this humming, buzzing and vibrating monster today.









One of my long time grails, my Longines Ultraquartz from 1971. 


This thing vibrates with so much physical and auditory energy how a battery lasts more than a week in the thing is beyond me. When it first arrived in the post, in a big box, swaddled in sellotape and thick layers of bubble wrap, you could _feel_ it vibrating. As did my postman. He didn't know whether to ask... When I opened the packaging to show him he was fascinated and relieved in equal measure. His first thought was I was smuggling marital aids . Brutish and oddball and acquired taste though it is, I _love_ it.


----------



## slopingsteve

Insides from a boot sale - working, but with a smashed up case.
Outsides from a nice chap in Singapore. Isn't the internet grand...
Dead chuffed....
Amazing thing is when setting the time you can only set the year up to 2009, it then goes back to 1970.
Did they humbly think that their endeavours would be obsolete after four decades?
I was 14 in 1970 and it makes ME feel very old and very slightly obsolete as well.....Thanks Guys!


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Wibbs

Loving the Nato on that Seiko TT. Really suits it.


----------



## James A

Wibbs said:


> Wearing this humming, buzzing and vibrating monster today.
> 
> View attachment 3739722
> 
> 
> One of my long time grails, my Longines Ultraquartz from 1971.
> 
> 
> This thing vibrates with so much physical and auditory energy how a battery lasts more than a week in the thing is beyond me. When it first arrived in the post, in a big box, swaddled in sellotape and thick layers of bubble wrap, you could _feel_ it vibrating. As did my postman. He didn't know whether to ask... When I opened the packaging to show him he was fascinated and relieved in equal measure. His first thought was I was smuggling marital aids . Brutish and oddball and acquired taste though it is, I _love_ it.


Ultra Cool.

Regards,


----------



## James A

Sandoz delight today



Regards,


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ wibbs: that Longines is cool, indeed. I take it it's running on a tuning fork? Why is it called 'Ultraquartz' then?

Column-wheel days are drawing to a close:



























Citizen Chronograph ref. 67-9054, cal. 8110A

Hi-tech from Japan - with an equipment list as complete as one could desire: automatic, day/date, column-wheel, vertical clutch, minute- and hour registers, manual wind and true flyback. Anyone to guess what such a list would cost in a current watch?



















Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## James A

Hi Tomcat,

I have really enjoyed your caravan of chrono's. I've lost count, but this month you must have shown us 20 or more, no?


Regards,


----------



## busmatt

Rex today, small but perfectly formed, running the great Bidynator









I also found this fab 50's strap NOS 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Wibbs

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ wibbs: that Longines is cool, indeed. I take it it's running on a tuning fork? Why is it called 'Ultraquartz' then?


In the very early days of quartz, before stepping motors were reliable and easily mass produced(Girard Perregaux cracked that one), the engineers looked to the well proven tuning fork mechanism to drive the hands. The Beta 21, Bulova Accuquartz and the Ultraquartz all had hands driven by a vibrating "fork" and index wheel. It means they are smooooooth to look at. 






The Longines solution went one step further. It's "cybernetic". Basically in all other quartz movements(except for the springdrive) down to today, the sequence is Power- vibrating quartz- chip to step down the quartz output to one second intervals - stepping motor to drive the hands. In the Longines it is as you reckoned a tuning fork movement, but it's more like two movements. The tuning fork handles the time display and basic timekeeping and runs at 170Hz IIRC. You could probably make it work like that on its own. However it's slaved to a quartz oscillator that runs at over 9000Hz and the circuitry(hand soldered) constantly compares the output of the tuning fork with the quartz oscillator in a feedback loop/comparison engine and if the tuning fork drifts out of time, it gets pulled back to true by the quartz.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## mkws

Still waiting to get my Zenith back from service... In the meantime, I'm wearing this one:







Strange... This Tissot and my Doxa share this particular dial design... and have been manufactured in the very same year of 1950!


----------



## slopingsteve

WRUW with the emphasis not on the first W but rather on the R.
These are what we wear when we go out in the Cortina (in my dreams)
Hers is a Continental.
Mine is a Brevet Deposee X 200 (fish), in other words I haven't got a clue.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## James A

Early American auto to end the working week. Avagoodweekend everybody.



Regards,


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Fugitive Moi

TFI Friday :-!
After a busy week it's nice to wind down and ease into the weekend gracefully with a Seiko.










The view ain't so bad from here either.


----------



## Charon

Voltaire w/ ETA 2452


----------



## scott59

-- Sorry, mistake.


----------



## anzac1957

Anzac Day tomorrow so wearing this Trench watch...



Cheers


----------



## busmatt

The 1960's a time of style and grace , if these two are anything to go by










Both employing the same style elements of a simple subdial layout and elegant dagger hands

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960

James A said:


> I have really enjoyed your caravan of chrono's. I've lost count, but this month you must have shown us 20 or more, no?


Thank you, James! The current tally is 23. They constitute the 'House of Lords' in my collection:










There are a few (as yet) unfulfilled dreams left, like a Vj 72x or an El Primero. Time will tell ;-)

@ slopingsteve: I love those hands on your 'Continental' |>

@ bubba48: and that Marvin's case is wonderful!

* * *​
"One more*, once:" ;-)



























Seiko 'Panda' Automatic Chronograph ref. 6138-8010 cal. 6138



















*) ... column-wheel ... ;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Wibbs

Early 70's Consul with the Girard Perregaux 350 series quartz movement.


----------



## dspt

very nice thread, here's what I wear today (though the pics are from the other day)


----------



## WatchFred




----------



## laikrodukas

Mr Cathedral-handed-R*lex-wannabe


----------



## Wibbs

WatchFred said:


> Pic of Heuer that I want soooo badly


I think that is far and away the nicest Heuer I've ever laid eyes on and one of the nicest watches of that style full stop. That is a _stunner_ Sir.


----------



## WatchFred

Wibbs said:


> I think that is far and away the nicest Heuer I've ever laid eyes on and one of the nicest watches of that style full stop. That is a _stunner_ Sir.


thank you; must admit it is quite nice  seems to be the only surviving 18k ref. 2558 with a black dial, we've done extensive research among the Heuer community but found no second piece. lucky find.


----------



## nick10

Today I am wearing a watch that I wanted for some time and now I am lucky enough to have it. A nice Zenith Chronometre Captain from 1968-70 aka "turtle"


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## cd1963

I'm enjoying my Pierce today.


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## DC guy

Another fine spring day with my Elgin cal. 643 with Shockmaster protection system.


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today,not mine but a friend's *Timex*_... _He likes vintage military watches.

For me a off topic _*Seiko*_ skx007,one of the few modern times (must have) watches...


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## busmatt

ANZAC day, to mark 100 years I'm wearing my Omega trench










And a pocket watch that may well have been there,









This was my Great Grandfathers watch and he was with the RAVC as a Farrier at Gallipoli, so it may well have seen some action.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## pamaro

Today my "best watch". A maybe one of a kind Wittnauer chronograph in fantastic condition.


----------



## anzac1957

100 years since the landing of Australian and New Zealand troops at Anzac Cove, Gallipolli.. Lest we forget..

Trench watch from 1918...



Cheers


----------



## Chascomm

Nice choice, Tony.

I've been wearing a Smiths Empire Anzac today:


----------



## Sdasurrey

You know it's a Great day when you go to your watchmaker - to PICK UP - not drop vintage watches with problems !

I picked up my black Eberhard chrono, which Chang on portobello has had for a while getting a new lever. I also picked up the swing lug Eberhard chrono my wife's been wearing which needed the crown fixed (on the left) And I picked up the single button 20s Eberhard I purchased recently which had a full service and new main spring. Lastly I picked up the Rotary Maximus I purchased from a seller and paid the balance.

Cheers to all - watches below ! Scott




























Edit - lots of things to find on Portobello rd - here's a WW2 (?) plane's dashboard !! Marked 'sold'










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

James A said:


> Regards,


Fab watch ! Fab pic !!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas

Really like those wacky colored hour markers on Maximus


----------



## Sdasurrey

laikrodukas said:


> Really like those wacky colored hour markers on Maximus


They are lapis lazuli !

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws

Another Tissot day today:


----------



## Habitant

"A"before "E"&#8230;


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## minarima

Unfortunately I've had to send the bezel off for a crystal replacement, so I'm currently unable to wear it, but can't wait until it's back on the wrist- 1905 waltham trench style watch in a 9ct gold dennison case, 0 size!


----------



## Wibbs

Longines hummer from 72


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Habitant

You could easily whip that central binnacle out and put in a handy timegrapher! Nice watch, BTW.



anzac1957 said:


> Cheers


----------



## 93EXCivic

Smiths Empire on a bund strap from Clover Straps. Can't recommend Patrik highly enough for custom straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Tomcat1960 said:


> Not exactly sure what you mean by "swirly" - mine is just stripey ;-) (helped by the crystal shape.)


Citizen again today. I tried to get a good pic of the swirly dial texture. It looks great in the sunlight, but I find it difficult to get a good pic of it.

I am really taking to these 70's Japanese watches and can see myself getting more :-x


----------



## pamaro

my 70s BWC chronograph.


----------



## busmatt

Wearing the great all rounder today









This watch just works in any situation, in fact it's the watch equivalent of the attire mentioned in this great song IMHO






MATT

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## Sdasurrey

1920s Eberhard 'red 12' mono-pusher chronograph for a lazy, 'longing around', reading the newspaper kind of Sunday - best to all ! Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Just found a place I must try not to visit 










Matt


----------



## bubba48

Born in 1923


----------



## rockmastermike

Cool clouds and a top hat


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## QWatchQ

Bulova Oceanagrapher 666 Snorkel


----------



## laikrodukas

bubba48 said:


> Born in 1923


OMG


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Made in Japan weekend for me... *Seiko* skx007 _& _*Seiko *_LM powered by Seiko 5606

_


----------



## Charon

60s Eterna-Matic w/ Eterna 14xxU


----------



## James A

Dusted off the AGS this morning. Rotor quartz 




Regards,


----------



## anzac1957

busmatt said:


> Just found a place I must try not to visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


But they are genuine, Matt..


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Seeing as we've had a Casio, I feel safe posting my 'goes with anything' Vanica Quartz :-d










Of course I'm only joking, when it comes to watches, this is what I think....










Happy Monday everybody


----------



## rainbowfix

Have a great Monday ...  ...


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Henry Krinkle

P1014079 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## anzac1957

Evening change to Orfina Chronograph...



Cheers


----------



## busmatt

1973 Omega f300










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Tomcat1960

Fug Moi said:


> Citizen again today. I tried to get a good pic of the swirly dial texture. It looks great in the sunlight, but I find it difficult to get a good pic of it.
> 
> I am really taking to these 70's Japanese watches and can see myself getting more :-x


I see what you mean: a 'zen' garden 

Very nice! Would like to see one 'live'.

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Tomcat1960

Spent the weekend with friends of the German 'Uhr Forum' in Munich. Met my watchmaker there who returned this long-missing beauty:



























Timex Automatic 'Volvo', cal. M 109

For more may I refer to you the 'Confessions of a secret Timex admirer'-thread?

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## demonfinder

It`s arrived !
my first Roamer Diver and a bit of a grail for me as my budget won`t stretch to the crono versions.
A late incarnation Stingray S which I think dates from 1973 (if I read roamer expert Trim`s website correctly)
The original dial and hands are in great condition and even the lume still works brightly so I`m thinking it may have been stored away in a drawer for some years.
Not sporting it`s original strap unfortunately but fitted with a waterproof dive strap that seems to suit it.































It features the MST 471 28 jewel auto movement rather than the Vajoux`s featured in it`s crono big brothers and originally rated to 200M depth.
The two crowns are the original signed ones..large one at 3 O`clock rotates inner bezel,smaller hidden crown at 4 O`clock winds auto and sets time.
The most remarkable thing about it seems to be that it actually arrived from Italy -apparently a rarity according to some eBay users as their postal system is sometimes akin to the Bermuda triangle.
Regards,
Demonfinder


----------



## DaBaeker

Monochrome Monday:

'59 Kontiki


----------



## Renoldi

Not tired of playng James bond










After two weeks , changing the bond style


----------



## Mezzly

Longines with 30L movement soaking up the sun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## howards4th

Happy Monday everyone and a very Happy Birthday to Sdasurrey-
I hope your having a great day Scott!

Tomcat: Nice "Volvo" Timex Andreas and nice family of Timex's as well, very sharp. I look forward to reading more about them, specially the Timex 21. 
Speaking of Timex: For me today and perhaps into the week I'll be sporting this little beauty a 1970 Timex Electric.















Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Wibbs

Mezzly said:


> Longines with 30L movement soaking up the sun


Sun you say? Sheesh, we're not exactly a continent apart in distance and today was pelting down in my neck of the woods. Hailstones. Yea&#8230; Grrr. Then again in our two islands you can be tanning yourself while your neighbour two doors down has frozen to death and the guy next to him has been washed away. Still without the weather we'd have nothing to talk about.  Those 30L movements are very nice. Much nicer than some other big brands of the time's efforts. No names&#8230;  The chronometer version of the 30L is beautiful, though sadly rare as unicorn poop.



howards4th said:


> Speaking of Timex: For me today and perhaps into the week I'll be sporting this little beauty a 1970 Timex Electric.


A friend of mine growing up had one of those.  I was so jealous of him.

Since some of us weirder types were discussing early quartz recently(while constantly moving around so Horologist007 couldn't get a bead on us), I'm wearing this today.









A five year hunt for this "grail" of mine. All the way from 1972(as if you couldn't tell )


----------



## abzack




----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Starting the week with the *Vulcain* _Kilimandjaro,_powered by MSR S77/28...


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Renoldi said:


>


Haa Haa, as soon as I scrolled down and saw 007, I just knew who the poster would be :-!


----------



## bubba48

The movement needs a service, anyway it's in excellent condition.


----------



## James A

This one for the next few days.



Regards,


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## rainbowfix

Good ol smiths for today...  ..


----------



## GUTuna

Diastar for Tuesday


----------



## Charon

Tonight it's dads watch.







1968 Oyster Perpetual Datejust


----------



## busmatt

At the Doctors this morning 

Going for a dressy little Omega from the 80's









Seamaster Brest ETA Quartz

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Sdasurrey

howards4th said:


> Happy Monday everyone and a very Happy Birthday to Sdasurrey-
> I hope your having a great day Scott!
> 
> Tomcat: Nice "Volvo" Timex Andreas and nice family of Timex's as well, very sharp. I look forward to reading more about them, specially the Timex 21.
> Speaking of Timex: For me today and perhaps into the week I'll be sporting this little beauty a 1970 Timex Electric.
> View attachment 3790258
> 
> View attachment 3790266
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Thanks Chris!!!!!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Wibbs said:


> Sun you say? Sheesh, we're not exactly a continent apart in distance and today was pelting down in my neck of the woods. Hailstones. Yea&#8230; Grrr. Then again in our two islands you can be tanning yourself while your neighbour two doors down has frozen to death and the guy next to him has been washed away. Still without the weather we'd have nothing to talk about.  Those 30L movements are very nice. Much nicer than some other big brands of the time's efforts. No names&#8230;  The chronometer version of the 30L is beautiful, though sadly rare as unicorn poop.
> 
> A friend of mine growing up had one of those.  I was so jealous of him.
> 
> Since some of us weirder types were discussing early quartz recently(while constantly moving around so Horologist007 couldn't get a bead on us), I'm wearing this today.
> 
> View attachment 3791578
> 
> 
> A five year hunt for this "grail" of mine. All the way from 1972(as if you couldn't tell )


Wibbs - I just wanted to say this is one of the better posts I have seen here recently - amazing watch that GP. And 'unicorn poop' that's even rarer then unicorns right ?

Anyway I just felt I had to compliment Wibbs - I'm staying with Eberhard today, moving from the 20s yesterday to the 30s today with my black chrono, I like to shoot watches with my art and this painting by a Dutch painter who paints Amsterdam street scenes was a gift to myself for my Birthday yesterday.

In fact I have liked this painter since I saw his work in Amsterdam a year ago and, I guess this is a little bit of a crazy story as I woke up last Thursday in the middle of the night, looked at the artist's web site as a random act, purchased this painting as a gift to myself and yesterday while home the FedEx guy rang my bell and delivered a crate !

I have to say I get in a lot of trouble with my wife historically over purchasing too much art in her opinion - but heck it was a gift to myself ! Cheers to all ! Scott



















Here's a better pic in the sun ! Hope it's sunny one island over for Wibbs !!!!










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackruff

Hi Scott...Happy BD for yesterday and I really like your present to yourself...Absolutely beautiful black dial E as well....Really nice but please put it on a nice bit of dead animal as i just don't get the nato thing on beauties like that....But as said earlier in this long WRUW....Whatever floats your boat.... !!!!

P.S unless your a true vegan of course then I get it!!!!!!!!!

Guess I should post a watch....

Wearing this for a few days but has gone back to watchmaker....I think it needs that plasticy part redone..(Ironic really - you'll know what I mean Scott from a few weeks back about vintage and servicing and all that!!!!) This is my favorite kind of band for my vintage chronos....


----------



## Sdasurrey

jackruff said:


> Hi Scott...Happy BD for yesterday and I really like your present to yourself...Absolutely beautiful black dial E as well....Really nice but please put it on a nice bit of dead animal as i just don't get the nato thing on beauties like that....But as said earlier in this long WRUW....Whatever floats your boat.... !!!!
> 
> P.S unless your a true vegan of course then I get it!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Guess I should post a watch....
> 
> Wearing this for a few days but has gone back to watchmaker....I think it needs that plasticy part redone..(Ironic really - you'll know what I mean Scott from a few weeks back about vintage and servicing and all that!!!!) This is my favorite kind of band for my vintage chronos....


Thanks Jackruff for your kind wishes and your interest in art ! I like the Pierce for sure - I picked up my 40s Eberhard from the watchmaker after work on the crown so now that my wife has that back she gave me back my Pierce which was a short run loaner.

Yehh - I hear you on the strap for the black Eberhard. I guess nylon isn't a 'Dead Animal' ???!!!!!

You know it's partly functional in the short run as typically the straps you receive with a vintage purchase are crap and this Eberhard has been with my watchmaker a lot longer than it has been with me ! So I just threw the black NATO on it as it's easy before figuring out a 'dead animal' !

You know what I was thinking actually, I think you'll appreciate this being from where you are from - a black manta ray strap.

Personally I like 'Black on black' better as I have a hard time on a black dial watch with any other colour strap. So I went to the shop here, Rousseau that I already had procured a Louisiana 'gater' strap from for my gold Eberhard and the custom manta ray black straps were like £400-500 which is a fair penny given I still haven't funded my startup. So........ £10 NATO is the short run solution - cheers !!! 'Enjoy' your watchmaker trips - and come to London-town to 'hang' on Portobello rd with me !!!! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackruff

Yep Love to come to town with you and may well happen one day.....pretty much in the distant future as this point - house renovation/extension taking all my time and cash!!!! Yep I get the watch band thing....It's not until you start accruing numerous watches that you realise how much time and effort (and cash) goes into getting them on the wrist..!!!


----------



## Wibbs

Belated Happy Birthday SD! Liking the painting. The Eberhard is OK I suppose.   _Fantastic_ dial on yours.

Today I thought I'd go Soviet.









Surprisingly accurate after a bit of amateur fiddling with the regulator.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Wibbs said:


> Belated Happy Birthday SD! Liking the painting. The Eberhard is OK I suppose.   _Fantastic_ dial on yours.
> 
> Today I thought I'd go Soviet.
> 
> View attachment 3799698
> 
> 
> Surprisingly accurate after a bit of amateur fiddling with the regulator.


Thanks Wibbs ! Nice colour match with the NATO !!! SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackruff

Nice one Wibbs....one of the most underrated of all vintage collectables...The Russian!!!! ...I'll have something to add when I some time....Oh some time...!!!!


----------



## Wibbs

Sdasurrey said:


> Nice colour match with the NATO !!! SDA


I do like to coordinate *flicks hair fashionably* and it's still raining&#8230; grr I figured the old Russian ideal for the weather. I may freeze and get washed away, but when they find me encased in a floating block of ice the Vostok will still be ticking.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ demonfinder: great! Cool! Very nice, that Roamer Super C! (And I've bought a watch from Italy already as well ... no problems!)

@ howards4th: thank you, Chris! That e-Timex is hot, too :-!

@ sdasurrey: Scott, that painting is really great - very powerful strokes

* * *​
Timex week, second:



























Timex Automatic Day-Date, cal. M 33

This 'working class hero' has worked itself up to a business suit ...



















... a looker, I find ;-) (And ... by the way, running like a champion |>)










The way it's meant to be for a 'real' watch ;-)

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## slopingsteve

On a slight tangent, does anyone know if the two watches in this one case are linked as far as regulation goes, or are there two separate time-keepers in there?


----------



## demonfinder

A host of nice Timex`s coming out for display recently ...are they a sleeping giant? The next big thing? The new Rolex?
Should I start buying them up now? :0)
Demonfinder


----------



## busmatt

Evening change









1978 Timex Q

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## mkws

The Zenith's finally back from maintenance! As for now, I had to put it on an old strap, but I've already ordered a new brown lizard strap.


----------



## Tomcat1960

demonfinder said:


> A host of nice Timex`s coming out for display recently ...are they a sleeping giant? The next big thing? The new Rolex?


No, just nice, reliable timepieces.  They'd never sink deep enough to be confused with something as ordinary like the other five-digit brand ending with 'ex' ;-)



demonfinder said:


> Should I start buying them up now? :0)


You can try. But don't build a retirement plan on them 

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## dspt

today in another one with a battery inside.


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## okidoc01

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## rainbowfix

On this Super today..... still looking for a correct crown ....


----------



## nome93

Here is my daily wearer - 1964 Glycine Airman! Fantastic watch!


----------



## busmatt

Zenith for a wet Wednesday










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## laikrodukas

nome93 said:


> Here is my daily wearer - 1964 Glycine Airman! Fantastic watch!


These are so cool!
Did not know Norway is UTC+8 :O


----------



## nome93

Indeed! Haha, took the picture a few days ago 



laikrodukas said:


> These are so cool!
> Did not know Norway is UTC+8 :O


----------



## busmatt

Afternoon change









The seldom seen fibreglass wonder, the Ingersoll Sealion









Look at the depth of that stunning orange dial

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Renoldi

80's. Yeahhhh !


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Good afternoon gents! At least it is here out on the prairies. I am not wearing vintage today, but it is vintage inspired. It is the 50th anniversary Limited Edition Diastar from 2012.

P1014779 by hankblanc, on Flickr

The black date wheel and seconds hand and the stick markers reflect the original unnumbered Diastar and the Diastar 1. The synthetic ruby anchor disc spans the first decade and a half of the Diastar.

P1014773 by hankblanc, on Flickr

The clean dial with ramp markers and square date window spans the late sixties to the seventies.
The affordable, later version of the NSA with large folding expansion clasp represents the mid-seventies right up to today.

P1014776 by hankblanc, on Flickr

The low profile case and flat sapphire come from the sleek 1980s quartz models. Lastly, the razor sharp laser cut Diastar, anchor and Rado logos stand up and take a bow for the 21st Century. All in all this piece integrates 50 years of an iconic watch rather well, in my opinion.


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Tomcat1960

Very much so, Henry! Very, very cool watch again.

Timex week, third:




































Timex Day-Date manual wind ref. 2856910680 cal. M106

The manual wind version of the indomitable M109 is thin enough to make for a really thin, elegant watch. Extremely comfortable - I guess it measures barely 8 mm from tip to toe.

Unfortunately, the young day's sallow light doesn't do this beauty justice - the dial comes out rather black-ish while, in fact, it's of a lively blue sunburst pattern, as visible on this image taken last Sun(!)day:










In the epic "Confessions of a secret Timex admirer" thread someone posted on the high quality of Timex's dials: no matter how battered the watch, its dial is usually like new. This one is no exception.










(Why do I think of Rolex's famous 'spider dials' right now? ;-))

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## GUTuna

Pierce Chronograph


----------



## rainbowfix

Anyone has Enicar Super Graph dial to spare? Cos this guy needs one.....bought this one cos the case n bezel is so mint...again, dial is wrong...


----------



## Ric Capucho

Late 1970s vintage Shuangling 40 Zuan.

Ric


----------



## busmatt

A Longines Quartz today









Doesn't look that special but it hides a great movement 








The 11 jewel L850.2 wit independent setting of the hour hand for time zone changes and the most accurate second hand to marker placement I've seen in ages

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## laikrodukas

Independant hour hand, how cool is that!
I've yet to get a some Longines some day :/


----------



## anzac1957

Work in progress...



Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey

At home today which usually calls for a chronograph - but I received a new, 'red style' open ended strap, so I put it on my 1916 Longines Russian gold tonneau along with a gold deployant clasp and figured I would wear it today.

Photographed in front of a Picasso lithograph I have, unsigned of course - cheers to all. Scott

@GUtuna - always great to see other members of the 'Pierce Chrono Club' !!!!!!



















EDIT - Just found this Russian 18ct Tonneau - given the dial or re-dial it seems, I had to post it ! As much as we discussed the Longines on my dial not being original - is there ANYONE on the WUS Planet who believes the red Omega signature is original ??? 'Red lemonade for all' !










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renoldi

Sicura 400m with in house 23 jw mov.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Smiths Empire

I love this little watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

93EXCivic said:


> Smiths Empire
> 
> I love this little watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


93EXcivic - nice watch/strap combo - a British watch for someone from Huntsville ?

You know I 'lived' at the Redstone Arsenal when I was very young after being conceived at the Missile Proving Test Grounds at White Sands New Mexico - so whenever I see your posts - I think of Huntsville - but I was too young to remember now ! Cheers ! SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic

Sdasurrey said:


> 93EXcivic - nice watch/strap combo - a British watch for someone from Huntsville ?
> 
> You know I 'lived' at the Redstone Arsenal when I was very young after being conceived at the Missile Proving Test Grounds at White Sands New Mexico - so whenever I see your posts - I think of Huntsville - but I was too young to remember now ! Cheers ! SDA
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It is a great town. I love it here.

My dad is British and I also have a weakness for British cars (I have a Triumph Spitfire I am rebuilding slowly) so I had to have a Smiths.


----------



## JP71624

Finally got this "Sputnik" Accutron in the correct case with the correct hands...just in time to make the end of the April WRUW!



















Here's what it looked like before I converted it yesterday:










And now, here's my "Sputnik" collection, including a gold plated, stainless, and Safirglas model:










Have a great final day of April, guys!


----------



## Paleotime

@Tomcat...I have to say that you must be a dapper fellow...

All you Pierce owners are killing me...must have one. Someday.

Anyway - I am back from field work and in a Rose-y frame of mind...







I think this one is happy being back in service...I don't want to jinx it - but she is an exceptional timekeeper.


----------



## cd1963

An Omega with a bad complexion. It's still good looking though.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ sdasurrey: can I have a Campari instead? 

@ JP: wow, that Bulova is truly a stunner!

@ Paleotime: thank you! That rose-y Elgin is beautiful, too!

Timex week, fourth:




































Timex Automatic All-Steel, ref. 37319 10979, cal. M109

This one was part of the assortment of Timexes I sent to my watchmaker so she had enough spares to fix my Volvo-Timex and maybe, this one. Its steel case was scratched, full of scars and dings. Now look what my watchmaker made of it:










Is that an edge? So crisp and sharp?










Isn't that grinding near to perfect?










Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## vandervenus

rainbowfix said:


> Anyone has Enicar Super Graph dial to spare? Cos this guy needs one.....bought this one cos the case n bezel is so mint...again, dial is wrong...


There is this eBayer from Switzerland who sells a lot of Enicar parts. Till this weekend he was offering at least 6 NOS dials for various Sherpa Graph models. His name is esa-9162-9164. Maybe he can probide you with the right stuff.

I can't wait to see this one with the right dial. Must be awesome.


----------



## JP71624

Thank you, Tomcat!
Great condition Timex you have, as well!


----------



## Marrick

Thread closing now as May's has already started.


----------

